# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Tour de France 2015 -peli

## Googol

Pelaillaanpas taas. Eli lyhyesti ideana on kasata 10 hengen joukkue ja kerätä mahdollisimman paljon pisteitä. Ja jotta aika ei ihan tylsäksi kävisi, niin joukkueeseen saa tehdä muutaman vaihdonkin.

*Valinnat ja vaihdot*

*Joukkueeseen valitaan 10 ajajaa, jotka maksavat yhteensä enintään 10 000. Kisan aikana saa tehdä 8 vaihtoa* (pitäen joukkueen arvon maksimissaan 10 000:ssa ja ajajien lukumäärän 10:ssä). Samaan aikaan saa tehdä useamman vaihdon. Ennen etapin alkua tehdyt vaihdot tulevat voimaan sille etapille, etapin aikana tehdyt vaihdot seuraavalle. Ennen kisan alkua tehtyjä vaihtoja ei lasketa 8:aan, ja vaihtoja saa muuttaa/perua ennen sen etapin alkua, jolla ne tulevat voimaan.

*Pisteytys*

Tavalliset etapit ja aika-ajo:
Tulokset: 100-70-50-35-30-25-20-16-13-10-7-5-3-2-1 pistettä
Paidat: 25-20-20-15 pistettä sille jolla on keltainen-vihreä-pilkku-valkoinen paita yllä etapin aikana
Paras joukkue: 5 pistettä kaikille kisassa mukana oleville
Yritteliäin ajaja: 10 pistettä

Joukkueaika-ajo:
40-28-20-14-12-10-8-6-5-4-3-2-1 joukkueen mukana maaliin tuleville, puolitetut pisteet muille. Paitapisteet normaalisti.

Alkuperäisen ajajan bonus:
Ajajat, jotka ovat olleet alusta loppuun joukkueessa, saavat etapeilta ansaitsemiinsa pisteisiin 20% bonuksen kisan lopussa.

Lopputulokset:
Ajajat saavat pisteitä heidän sijoituksiensa mukaisesti. Nämä pisteet kerrotaan ajettuen etappien määrällä siitä hetkestä lähtien kun viimeksi otit ajajan joukkueeseesi. Pisteet ovat

Yleiskilpailu: 25-20-18-16-15-14-13-12-11-10-7-7-6-6-5-3-2-2-1-1
Pistekisa: 15-10-7-5-3-2-2-1-1-1
Mäkikisa: 10-7-5-3-3-2-2-1-1-1
Nuorten kisa: 5-4-3-2-1
Joukkuekisa: 2-1-1 (kaikille joukkueesta maaliin ajaville)

Eli jos otit ajajan joukkueeseesi etapin 8 jälkeen ja hän oli 2. kokonaiskisassa ja 3. mäkikisassa, saat (20+5)*13=325 pistettä.

*Ajajien hinnat*

3000 - FROOME Chris
3000 - QUINTANA Nairo
---------------------------
2500 - CONTADOR Alberto
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2500 - SAGAN Peter
---------------------------
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
2000 - CAVENDISH Mark
2000 - KRISTOFF Alexander
---------------------------
1500 - BARDET Romain
1500 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1500 - PINOT Thibaut
1500 - PORTE Richie
1500 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1500 - BOUHANNI Nacer?
1500 - DEGENKOLB John
1500 - DEMARE Arnaud
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
---------------------------
1000 - COSTA Rui
1000 - FUGLSANG Jakob
1000 - HESJEDAL Ryder
1000 - KELDERMAN Wilco
1000 - KREUZIGER Roman
1000 - MARTIN Daniel
1000 - MOLLEMA Bauke
1000 - PERAUD Jen Christophe
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
1000 - TALANSKY Andrew
1000 - URAN Rigoberto
1000 - BENNETT Sam
1000 - BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
1000 - COQUARD Bryan
1000 - MATTHEWS Michael
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - MARTIN Tony
---------------------------
500 - Muut

----------


## Tenbosse

2500 Contador
2000 Kristoff
1500 Degenkolb
1000 Tom Dumoulin 
500 Gerrans
500 Stybar
500 Rohan Dennis
500 Jungels
500 Thomas
500 Ten Dam

----------


## Hippo

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - CAVENDISH Mark
1000 - BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian
1000 - MARTIN Tony
500 - Alex Dowsett
500 - Eduardo Sepulveda
500 - Zdenek Stybar
500 - Cyril Gautier
500 - Tony Gallopin

----------


## Jacq

3000 - FROOME Chris
2500 - SAGAN Peter
1000 - MARTIN Tony
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - BARTA Jan
500 - DOWSETT Alex
500 - GERRANS Simon
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - MALORI Adriano
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Team Happo-Kriisipankki:
3000

Quintana Nairo


1500
Degenkolb John


1000
Costa Rui

1000
Mollema Bauke

1000
Martin Tony

500
Gerrans Simon

500
Taaramäe Rein

500
Arredondo Julian

500
Yates Simon

500
Dennis Rohan

----------


## Aapo Jäykkäperä

Je suis PANTANI

2500- NIBALI Vincenzo
2000- VALVERDE Alejandro
1500- PINOT Thibaut
1000- HESJEDAL Ryder
500- GENIEZ Alexandre
500- CHAVANEL Sebastien
500- DOWSETT Alex
500- GERRANS Simon
500- TUFT Svein
500- KRUIJSWIJK Steven
-----------------------------
10000

----------


## Helmez

1500 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1500 - PINOT Thibaut
1500 - BARDET Romain
1000 - MATTHEWS Michael
1000 - COQUARD Bryan
500 - SEPULVEDA Eduardo
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 - YATES Simon
500 - GALLOPIN Tony

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

1500 - Rodriguez
1500 - Van Garderen
1500 - Degenkolb
1000 - Talansky
1000 - Matthews
1000 - Cancellara
1000 - Dumoulin
500 - Gerrans
500 - Spilack
500 - Stybar

----------


## outo_otus

3000 - FROOME Chris
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1000 - MARTIN Tony
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 - CHAVANEL Sebastien
500 - GERRANS Simon
500 - YATES Simon
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven

----------


## Googol

> 3000 - FROOME Chris
> 2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
> 1500 - GREIPEL Andre
> 1000 - MARTIN Tony
> 1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian
> 1000 - COSTA Rui
> 500 - STYBAR Zdenek



10 kuskia pitää valita.

----------


## Paolo

2500 Nibali Vincenzo
2000 Cavendish Mark
1500 Kwiatkowski Michal
1000 Cancellara Fabian
500   Kangert Tanel
500   Scarponi Michele
500   Roche Nicolas
500   Gerrans Simon
500   Pozzato Filippo
500  Taaramäe Rein

----------


## epuli

Taas on se aika vuodesta, ai ai!

3000 Froome
1500 Van Garderen
1000 Pinot
1000 Matthews
500 Frank
500 Machado
500 Meintjes
500 Arredondo
500 Cimolai
500 Stybar

10 000

Kiitos

----------


## Imlar

Sagan Peter 2500
Valverde Alejandro 2000
Van Garderen Tejay 1500
Boasson Hagen Edvald 1000
Stybar Zdenek 500
Barta Jan 500
Boom Lars 500
Dowsett Alex 500
Kennaugh Peter 500
Navarro Daniel 500

----------


## TetedeCourse

3000 - QUINTANA Nairo
2500 - SAGAN Peter
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - GENIEZ Alexandre
500 - Arredondo Julian
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 - Meintjes Luis
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - König Leopold
500 - Barguil Warren

----------


## Centerplace

2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 GREIPEL Andre
1500 DEGENKOLB John
1000 MATTHEWS Michael
1000 MOLLEMA Bauke
500  FARRAR Tyler
500  KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500  ARREDONDO Julian
500  STYBAR Zdenek
500  THOMAS Geraint

----------


## Pei

2500 - CONTADOR Alberto
1500 - DEGENKOLB John
1500 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
1000 - URAN Rigoberto
500- KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500- CHAVANEL Sebastien
500 Pozzato Filippo
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - GALLOPIN Tony

----------


## Googol

> 500 - Spilack



Spilak ei ole mukana.

----------


## Tuomo O

Eihän tästä voi pois olla, Tuomo O joukkue lähtötilanteessa:
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2500 - SAGAN Peter
1000 - MARTIN Tony
1000 - COSTA Rui
500 - BARTA Jan
500 - DOWSETT Alex
500 - GERRANS Simon
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - MALORI Adriano
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain

Jännittävää Touria kaikille!

----------


## jussi kanerva

vroome 3000
sagan 2500
costa 1000
gerrans 500 
stybar 500
frank 500
gallopin 500
arrendo 500
kruijswijk 500
thomas 500

----------


## JandoA

3000 Quintana Nairo
2500 Nibali Vincenzo
1000 Boasson Hagen Edvald
500 Arredondo Julian
500 Teklehaimanot Daniel
500 Barguil Warren
500 Sicard Romain
500 Yates Simon
500 Stybar Zdenek
500 Gallopin Tony

----------


## mjjk

3000 - QUINTANA Nairo
2500 - CONTADOR Alberto
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500   - VOECKLER Thomas 
500   - TEKLEHAIMANOT Deniel
500   - CHAVANEL Sylvain
500   - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500   - DOWSETT Alex
500   - STYBAR Zdenek
500   - GENIEZ Alexandre

----------


## Pesonito

Andy & Fränk

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2500 - SAGAN Peter
1000 - BOASSON HAGEN Edwald
1000 - COSTA Rui
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 - TAARAMÄE Rein
500 - DOWSETT Alex
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

----------


## dreamer

Team Dreamer

3000 - FROOME Chris
1500 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1000 - COQUARD Bryan
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian
1000 - MARTIN Tony
500 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - BRÄNDLE Matthias
500 - DOWSET Alex
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg

----------


## Kymis

Noviisi lähtee karvaamaan oheiselle tiimillä...

Sagan
Peter
2500

Valverde
Alejandro
2000

Greipel
Andre
1500

Martin
Tony
1000

Barta
Jan
500

Van Avermaet
Greg
500

Stybar
Zdenek
500

Gallopin
Tony
500

Chavanel
Sylvain
500

Kruijswijk
Steven
500

----------


## M. Rontti

3000 - FROOME Chris
2000 - CAVENDISH Mark
1000 - MARTIN Tony
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500  - DOWSETT ALex
500  - DENNIS Rohan
500  - CHAVANEL Sylvain
500  - GALLOPIN Tony
500  - GERRANS Simon
500  - VANMARCKE Sep

----------


## OK93

Team OK:

2500 SAGAN Peter
2000 CAVENDISH Mark
1500 PINOT Thibaut
1000 MARTIN Tony
500 CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 DOWSETT Alex
500 GERRANS Simon
500 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 KÖNIG Leopold
500 TEKLEHAIMANOT Daniel

----------


## herne

2500	Contador	Alberto
1500	Rodriguez	Joaquim
1500	Greipel	Andre
1500	Bouhanni	Nacer
500	Kruijswijk	Steven
500	Gerrans	Simon
500	Malori	Adriano
500	Van Avermaet	Greg
500	Dowsett	Alex
500	Yates	Simon

----------


## PK30

2500 - CONTADOR Alberto
2000 - CAVENDISH Mark
1500 - DEGENKOLB John
1000 - PERAUD Jean-Christophe
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - FARRAR Tyler
500 - BARTA Jan
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - ARREDONDO Julian
--------------------------------
10000

----------


## pulmark

2000 - KRISTOFF Alexander
1500 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - MARTIN Tony
500 - MALORI Adriano
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - MEINTJES Louis
500 - GALLOPIN Tony 
500 - YATES Simon

9000/10000

----------


## tiger

Team tiger ilmoittautuu tällä joukkueella:

team tiger
vaihdot 0/8






1
CONTADOR Alberto
2500

2
MARTIN Tony
1000

3
DUMOULIN Tom
1000

4
CANCELLARA Fabian
1000

5
MATTHEWS Michael
1000

6
BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
1000

7
DOWSETT Alex
500

8
VOECKLER Thomas
500

9
CHAVANEL Sylvain
500

10
KRUISWIJK Steven
500


yht.
9500

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

> Spilak ei ole mukana.



Pahus, no sitten Spilakin sijasta Van Avermaet

----------


## maupa

2500 SAGAN Peter
1500 KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1500 PINOT Thibaut
1000 KELDERMAN Wilco
1000 MOLLEMA Bauke
500 ARREDONDO Julian
500 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 STYBAR Zdenek
500 TEN DAM Laurens
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg

----------


## Frosty

Kiitos Googol!

Team Frosty:

1500 - DEGENKOLB John
1500 - BARDET Romain
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1500 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - PÉRAUD Jean-Christophe
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
 500 - YATES Simon
500 - ZUBELDIA Haimar

Yht: 10000 Vaihdot: 0/8

----------


## ManseMankeli

Vaihdot 0/83000 - FROOME Chris 1000 - MARTIN Tony 1000 - MATTHEWS Michael 2000 - CAVENDISH Mark 500 -  ARREDONDO Julian500 -  STYBAR Zdenek500 -  KRUIJSWIJK Steven500 -  GERRANS Simon500 -  GALLOPIN Tony 500 -  VAN AVERMAET Greg= 10 000

----------


## ManseMankeli

Vaihdot 0/8
3000 - FROOME Chris 
1000 - MARTIN Tony 
1000 - MATTHEWS Michael 
2000 - CAVENDISH Mark 
500 -  ARREDONDO Julian
500 -  STYBAR Zdenek
500 -  KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 -  GERRANS Simon
500 -  GALLOPIN Tony 
500 -  VAN AVERMAET Greg
= 10 000

----------


## Sergeant

Vaihdot: 0/8

2500  SAGAN Peter
2500  CONTADOR Alberto
1000  CANCELLARA Fabian
1000  MARTIN Tony
1000  COSTA Rui
500   GALLOPIN Tony
500   GERRANS Simon
500   NAVARRO Daniel
500   CHAVANEL Sylvain
=10000

----------


## verano

3000 - QUINTANA Nairo
2500 - SAGAN Peter
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - YATES Simon
500 - THOMAS Geraint
500 - NAVARDAUSKAS Ramunas
500 - MALORI Adrian
500 - JUNGELS Bob
500 - MEINTJES Louis
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
yhteensä 10 000, vaihdot 0/8

Näillä mennään, jos ei vaihdeta.

----------


## JTu

Team JTu

2500 - CONTADOR Alberto
1500 - BARDET Romain
1000 - COSTA Rui
1000 - COQUARD Bryan
1000 - HESJEDAL Ryder
1000 - URAN Rigoberto
500  - ARREDONDO Julian
500   - BARGUIL Warren
500   - BOOM Lars
500   - KRUIJSWIJK Steven

10 000/10 000, vaihdot 0/8

----------


## Th90

Täytynee tätäkin lajia kokeilla.

QUINTANA Nairo    3000
GREIPEL Andre    1500
MOLLEMA Bauke    1000
ROLLAND Pierre    1000
MARTIN Tony    1000
YATES Simon    500
KRUIJSWIJK Steven    500
GALLOPIN Tony    500
KÖNIG Leopold    500
DOWSETT Alex    500
Yht. 10 000

----------


## YGoo

Kiitos jo etukäteen. Hyvää Touria kaikille! 

Tällä lähdetään:

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - KRISTOFF Alexander
1500 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
500 - DOWSETT Alex
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - BAKELANTS Jan
500 - THOMAS Geraint
500 - BOOM Lars
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

Yhteensä 10 000, vaihdot 0/8

----------


## Googol

> Vaihdot: 0/8
> 
> 2500  SAGAN Peter
> 2500  CONTADOR Alberto
> 1000  CANCELLARA Fabian
> 1000  MARTIN Tony
> 1000  COSTA Rui
> 500   GALLOPIN Tony
> 500   GERRANS Simon
> ...



Ajajia vain 9.

----------


## Googol

NIBALI Vincenzo	2 500
CAVENDISH Mark	2 000
VAN GARDEREN Tejay	1 500
FARIA DA COSTA Rui Alberto	1 000
GALLOPIN Tony	500
GERRANS Simon	500
MALORI Adriano	500
STYBAR Zdenek	500
YATES Simon	500
KONIG Leopold	500

----------


## pulmark

Lars Boom (Astana) startti epävarmaa, UCI ei suostunut ajajan vaihtoon: 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lars...ortisol-levels

----------


## JTu

^Kiitos tästä, täytyy ottaa Boom pois joukkueesta. Uusi Team JTu siis:

2500 - CONTADOR Alberto
1500 - BARDET Romain
1000 - COSTA Rui
1000 - COQUARD Bryan
1000 - HESJEDAL Ryder
1000 - URAN Rigoberto
500 - ARREDONDO Julian
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 - KÖNIG Leopold

10 000/10 000, vaihdot 0/8

----------


## nustrom

2000 Kristoff
1000 Rui Costa
1000 Roman Kreuziger
1000 Daniel Martin
1000 Fabian Cancellara
1000 Andrew Talansky
1000 Edvald Boasson Hagen
1000 Michael Matthews
500 Zdenek Stybar
500 Tony Gallopin

10 000 pistettä/10 kuskia

----------


## Kossu

Team Kossu
2500 Vincenzo Nibali
1500 Tejay van Garderen
1000 Rui Costa
1000 Tony Martin
1000 Edvald Boasson Hagen
1000 Rigoberto Uran
500 Zdenek Stybar
500 Leopold König
500 Simon Yates
500 Adriano Malori

----------


## TMo

Team TMo
3000 - FROOME Chris
1500 - DEGENKOLB John
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - DOWSETT Alex
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - THOMAS Geraint
500 - BOOM Lars
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - KÖNIG Leopold

----------


## YGoo

Boomin tilalle vielä ennen starttia König. Kiitos Pulmarkille infosta!

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - KRISTOFF Alexander
1500 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
500 - DOWSETT Alex
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - BAKELANTS Jan
500 - THOMAS Geraint
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

Yhteensä 10 000, vaihdot 0/8

----------


## Cybbe

NIBALI Vincenzo    2 500
MARTIN Tony    1 000
DEGENKOLB John 1500
CANCELLARA Fabian 1000
BOOM Lars 500
GERRANS Simon    500
MALORI Adriano    500
STYBAR Zdenek    500
VAN AVERMAET Greg 500
KONIG Leopold    500

----------


## jussi kanerva

> vroome 3000sagan 2500costa 1000gerrans 500 stybar 500frank 500gallopin 500arrendo 500kruijswijk 500thomas 500



vaihdetaas vielä costa > martin

----------


## Kossu

Vaihdetaan vielä ennen lähtöä EBH -> FabuTeam Kossu2500 Vincenzo Nibali1500 Tejay van Garderen1000 Rui Costa1000 Tony Martin1000 Fabian Cancellara1000 Rigoberto Uran500 Zdenek Stybar500 Leopold König500 Simon Yates500 Adriano Malori

----------


## Googol

Boom starttaa. Varmaan fiksuinta jättää huomiotta poisjääntiuutisen takia tehdyt vaihdot. Tietysti saa vaihtaa pois jos vielä tahtoo.

----------


## Verkku

2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
2500 SAGAN Peter
1500 RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
500 STYBAR Zdenek
500 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 THOMAS Geraint
500 GALLOPIN Tony
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 KONIG Leopold
500 BOOM Lars

10 000, vaihdot 0/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## J_K

2500- NIBALI Vincenzo
2000- VALVERDE Alejandro
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - MARTIN Tony
500 - DOWSETT Alex
500 - GERRANS Simon
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - THOMAS Geraint 
500 - DURBRIDGE Luke

----------


## Googol

Pitäisköhän se ottaa ykksetapin pisteetkin pois kuljeksimasta.

NIBALI Vincenzo	2 500
CAVENDISH Mark	2 000
DUMOULIN Tom	1 000
FARIA DA COSTA Rui Alberto	1 000
GALLOPIN Tony	500
GERRANS Simon	500
MALORI Adriano	500
STYBAR Zdenek	500
YATES Simon	500
MARTIN Tony	1 000

----------


## YGoo

> Boom starttaa. Varmaan fiksuinta jättää huomiotta poisjääntiuutisen takia tehdyt vaihdot. Tietysti saa vaihtaa pois jos vielä tahtoo.



Varmistukseksi: Jätän tuon jälkimmäisen joukkueen, jossa Boom ei ole mukana.

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	1	*

1.	100	-	DENNIS Rohan
2.	70	-	MARTIN Tony
3.	50	-	CANCELLARA Fabian
4.	35	-	DUMOULIN Tom
5.	30	-	VAN EMDEN Jos
6.	25	-	CASTROVIEJO NICOLAS Jonathan
7.	20	-	BRANDLE Matthias
8.	16	-	MALORI Adriano
9.	13	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
10.	10	-	CUMMINGS Stephen
11.	7	-	GESINK Robert
12.	5	-	THOMAS Geraint
13.	3	-	DOWSETT Alex
14.	2	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
15.	1	-	JUNGELS Bob

paras joukkue:	5	-	TEAM LOTTO NL - JUMBO

Tilanne 

1.	243	dreamer
2.	228	M. Rontti
3.	172	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
4.	171	pulmark
5.	163	Team tiger
6.	163	J_K
7.	146	Tenbosse
8.	125	outo_otus
9.	123	Hippo
10.	121	Googol
11.	89	Jacq
12.	89	Tuomo O joukkue
13.	86	Team Kossu
14.	85	Salaliittoteoria
15.	80	jussi kanerva
16.	80	Th90
17.	78	Team OK
18.	75	Kymis
19.	75	ManseMankeli
20.	71	Cybbe
21.	58	mjjk
22.	58	Team TMo
23.	57	verano
24.	50	Paolo
25.	50	nustrom
26.	40	TetedeCourse
27.	30	maupa
28.	24	herne
29.	12	Centerplace
30.	12	PK30
31.	10	Verkku
32.	8	Je suis PANTANI
33.	8	YGoo
34.	5	Helmez
35.	5	Pei
36.	5	Team JTu
37.	3	Imlar
38.	3	Andy & Fränk
39.	0	epuli
40.	0	JandoA
41.	0	Team Frosty

----------


## Jacq

> 3000 - FROOME Chris
> 2500 - SAGAN Peter
> 1000 - MARTIN Tony
> 500 - STYBAR Zdenek
> 500 - BARTA Jan
> 500 - DOWSETT Alex
> 500 - GERRANS Simon
> 500 - GALLOPIN Tony
> 500 - MALORI Adriano
> 500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain



500 Dowsett --> 500 Rohan Dennis

----------


## Cybbe

Tämä oli joukkue ennen kisan alkua..





> NIBALI Vincenzo    2 500
> MARTIN Tony    1 000
> DEGENKOLB John 1500
> CANCELLARA Fabian 1000
> BOOM Lars 500
> GERRANS Simon    500
> MALORI Adriano    500
> STYBAR Zdenek    500
> VAN AVERMAET Greg 500
> ...

----------


## pulmark

Miten paita-pinnat menee nyt, kun R. Dennis virallisesti kaikki 3 paitaa, mutta vihreän ja valkoisen kantajina huomenna T. Martin ja Dumoulin ?

----------


## ManseMankeli

Greg van Avermaet -->rohan dennis

----------


## Googol

> Miten paita-pinnat menee nyt, kun R. Dennis virallisesti kaikki 3 paitaa, mutta vihreän ja valkoisen kantajina huomenna T. Martin ja Dumoulin ?



Ne saa pisteet kenellä paita on yllä etapilla. Eli Dennis 25, Martin 20, Dumoulin 15.





> Tämä oli joukkue ennen kisan alkua..



Jäi huomaamatta. Sait 136 pistettä.

----------------------

Malori -> Dennis

----------


## YGoo

500 - DOWSETT Alex -> 500 - DENNIS Rohan

Joukkue nyt

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - KRISTOFF Alexander
1500 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
500 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - BAKELANTS Jan
500 - THOMAS Geraint
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

Yhteensä 10 000, vaihdot 1/8

----------


## Sergeant

Googol, voiko vielä osallistua vaikka ensimmäinen etappi on jo ajettu? Jos voi niin tässä joukkueeni:

Vaihdot: 0/8

2500 SAGAN Peter
2500 CONTADOR Alberto
1000 CANCELLARA Fabian
1000 MARTIN Tony
500 GALLOPIN Tony
500 GERRANS Simon
500 NAVARRO Daniel
500 CHAVANEL Sylvain
500  FARRAR Tyler
500  ROCHE Nicolas
=10000

----------


## Th90

Ensimmäinen vaihto: 
DOWSETT Alex    500 > DENNIS Rohan 500

----------


## Verkku

500 GALLOPIN Tony --> 500 DENNIS Rohan

Joukkue nyt:

2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
2500 SAGAN Peter
1500 RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
500 STYBAR Zdenek
500 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 THOMAS Geraint
500 DENNIS Rohan
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 KONIG Leopold
500 BOOM Lars

10 000, vaihdot 1/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Googol

> Googol, voiko vielä osallistua vaikka ensimmäinen etappi on jo ajettu? Jos voi niin tässä joukkueeni:



Onnistuu se. Varsinkin kun on aiemman joukkueen korjaus. Mä voin vaikka laskea noille ensimmäiselle kahdeksalle jo pisteet 1. etapilta, kun olivat jo edellisessä joukkueessa.

----------


## TMo

Vaihto 1 Dowsett -> Rohan
joukkue nyt
Team TMo
3000 - FROOME Chris
1500 - DEGENKOLB John
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - ROHAN Dennis
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - THOMAS Geraint
500 - BOOM Lars
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - KÖNIG Leopold

----------


## pulmark

2000 - KRISTOFF Alexander
1500 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian > 2000 - CAVENDISH Mark (2) 
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - MARTIN Tony
500 - MALORI Adriano > DENNIS Rohan (2)
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - MEINTJES Louis
500 - GALLOPIN Tony 
500 - YATES Simon

10000/10000
Vaihdot 2/8

----------


## J_K

500 - DURBRIDGE Luke ----> 500 - ROHAN Dennis


2500- NIBALI Vincenzo
2000- VALVERDE Alejandro
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - MARTIN Tony
500 - DOWSETT Alex
500 - GERRANS Simon
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - THOMAS Geraint 
500 - ROHAN Dennis

----------


## tiger

Kaksi vaihtoa: Dumoulin ja Cancellara ulos, Dennis ja Cavendish sisään.

team tigervaihdot 2/8

1CONTADOR Alberto2500
2MARTIN Tony1000
3DENNIS Rohan 500
4CAVENDISH Mark2000
5MATTHEWS Michael1000
6BOASSON HAGEN Edvald1000
7DOWSETT Alex500
8VOECKLER Thomas500
9CHAVANEL Sylvain500
10KRUISWIJK Steven500
yht.10000

----------


## Cybbe

Pois MARTIN Tony    1 000 > sisään   CAVENDISH Mark - 2000
Pois MALORI Adriano    500 > sisään DENNIS Rohan 500

----------


## Kymis

2500 SAGAN Peter
2000 VALVERDE Alejandro
1500 GREIPEL Andre
1000 MARTIN Tony
500 BARTA Jan > DENNIS Rohan
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 STYBAR Zdenek
500 GALLOPIN Tony
500 CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 KRUIJSWIJK Steven

Vaihdot 1/8

----------


## J_K

Lähetäänpä vähän kikkailemaan jos ehtii vielä ennen etapin alkua.

2000- VALVERDE Alejandro ----> 2000 - CAVENDISH Mark
2500- NIBALI Vincenzo ----> 2000 - KRISTOFF Alexander
500 - DOWSETT Alex ----> 1000 - MATTHEWS Michael

2000 - KRISTOFF Alexander
2000 - CAVENDISH Mark
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - MARTIN Tony
1000 - MATTHEWS Michael
500 - GERRANS Simon
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - THOMAS Geraint 
500 - ROHAN Dennis

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Jos vielä tälle päivälle ehtii niin:

Dumoulin -> Rohan

----------


## Kymis

2500 SAGAN Peter
2000 VALVERDE Alejandro
1500 GREIPEL Andre
1000 MARTIN Tony >> CANCELLARA Fabian
500 DENNIS Rohan
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 STYBAR Zdenek
500 GALLOPIN Tony
500 CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 KRUIJSWIJK Steven

Etapin 2 jälkeen.. Valverden palli heiluu uhkaavasti, muttei ihan vielä... Vaihto MARTIN >> CANCELLARA
Vaihdot 2/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	2	*

1.	100	-	GREIPEL André
2.	70	-	SAGAN Peter
3.	50	-	CANCELLARA Fabian
4.	35	-	CAVENDISH Mark
5.	30	-	OSS Daniel
6.	25	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
7.	20	-	FROOME Christopher
8.	16	-	DUMOULIN Tom
9.	13	-	MARTIN Tony
10.	10	-	BARGUIL Warren
11.	7	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
12.	5	-	THOMAS Geraint
13.	3	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
14.	2	-	URAN Rigoberto
15.	1	-	GALLOPIN Tony

keltainen paita:	25	-	DENNIS Rohan
vihreä paita:	20	-	MARTIN Tony
valkoinen paita:	15	-	DUMOULIN Tom
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal
paras joukkue:	5	-	BMC RACING TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	264	Kymis
2.	205	Team TMo
3.	184	J_K
4.	173	dreamer
5.	169	M. Rontti
6.	164	Th90
7.	160	pulmark
8.	157	Sergeant
9.	154	Jacq
10.	145	Cybbe
11.	138	Team OK
12.	136	verano
13.	135	Verkku
14.	133	herne
15.	130	Googol
16.	129	jussi kanerva
17.	122	Salaliittoteoria
18.	119	Hippo
19.	119	ManseMankeli
20.	111	TetedeCourse
21.	110	maupa
22.	105	Centerplace
23.	104	Tuomo O joukkue
24.	103	outo_otus
25.	101	Team tiger
26.	95	Paolo
27.	82	Imlar
28.	78	PK30
29.	71	Andy & Fränk
30.	69	Tenbosse
31.	63	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
32.	53	mjjk
33.	51	nustrom
34.	47	Team Kossu
35.	35	YGoo
36.	32	epuli
37.	23	Helmez
38.	15	Team JTu
39.	11	JandoA
40.	6	Pei
41.	0	Je suis PANTANI
42.	0	Team Frosty

Tilanne 

1.	416	dreamer
2.	397	M. Rontti
3.	347	J_K
4.	339	Kymis
5.	331	pulmark
6.	281	Cybbe
7.	277	Sergeant
8.	264	Team tiger
9.	263	Team TMo
10.	251	Googol
11.	244	Th90
12.	243	Jacq
13.	242	Hippo
14.	235	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
15.	228	outo_otus
16.	216	Team OK
17.	215	Tenbosse
18.	209	jussi kanerva
19.	207	Salaliittoteoria
20.	194	ManseMankeli
21.	193	Tuomo O joukkue
22.	193	verano
23.	157	herne
24.	151	TetedeCourse
25.	145	Paolo
26.	145	Verkku
27.	140	maupa
28.	133	Team Kossu
29.	117	Centerplace
30.	111	mjjk
31.	101	nustrom
32.	90	PK30
33.	85	Imlar
34.	74	Andy & Fränk
35.	43	YGoo
36.	32	epuli
37.	28	Helmez
38.	20	Team JTu
39.	11	Pei
40.	11	JandoA
41.	8	Je suis PANTANI
42.	0	Team Frosty

----------


## Googol

Cavendish -> Valverde

----------


## Verkku

1500 RODRIGUEZ Joaquim --> 1000 CANCELLARA Fabian

500 KRUIJSWIJK Steven --> 1000 URAN Rigoberto

Joukkue nyt:

2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
2500 SAGAN Peter
1000 CANCELLARA Fabian
1000 URAN Rigoberto
500 STYBAR Zdenek
500 THOMAS Geraint
500 DENNIS Rohan
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 KONIG Leopold
500 BOOM Lars

10 000, vaihdot 3/8



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PK30

500 - ARREDONDO Julian -> 500 STYBAR Zdenek

2500 - CONTADOR Alberto
2000 - CAVENDISH Mark
1500 - DEGENKOLB John
1000 - PERAUD Jean-Christophe
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - FARRAR Tyler
500 - BARTA Jan
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - GESINK Robert
500 STYBAR Zdenek
--------------------------------
10000

Vaihdot 1/8

----------


## jussi kanerva

1. vaihto

martin > CANCELLARA

uusi joukkue 

froome 3000
sagan 2500
CANCELLARA 1000
gerrans 500 
stybar 500
frank 500
gallopin 500
arrendo 500
kruijswijk 500
thomas 50

----------


## Kossu

@Googol,vähän näyttäisi, kuin minulta puuttuisi Cancellaran ajamat pisteet, eli onkohan ennen 1. Etappia tehty vaihto huomioitu? Tämän ketjun viesti nro 51.

----------


## Googol

Oli tullut joo hypättyä yli. Sait 50+50 pistettä lisää.

----------


## Kossu

> Oli tullut joo hypättyä yli. Sait 50+50 pistettä lisää.



Oli se viestikin yhtenä tekstipötkönä, eikä ryhmitelty luettavampaan muotoon. Tämä ilmeisesti johtui foorumin palvelinongelmista.

----------


## M. Rontti

2000 - CAVENDISH Mark => 2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1000 - MARTIN Tony => 1000 - MARTIN Daniel
--------------------------------------------------

3000 - FROOME Chris
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1000 - MARTIN Daniel
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - DOWSETT ALex
500 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - GERRANS Simon
500 - VANMARCKE Sep

--------------------------------------------------
Vaihdot 2/8

----------


## pulmark

2000 - KRISTOFF Alexander>500 - ALBASINI Michael(3)
1500 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian>2000 - CAVENDISH Mark(2)
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - MARTIN Tony
500 - MALORI Adriano>DENNIS Rohan(2)
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - MEINTJES Louis
500 - GALLOPIN Tony 
500 - YATES Simon

8500/10000
Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## dreamer

Vaihdot ennen 3. etappia.

1000 - MARTIN Tony -- > 1000 - MARTIN Dan 
500 - DENNIS Rohan --> 500 - BARGUIL Warren 
500 - BRÄNDLE Matthias --> *500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven 
500 - DOWSET Alex --> 500 - Simon Gerrans

Uusi joukkue:

3000 - FROOME Chris
1500 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1000 - COQUARD Bryan
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian
1000 - MARTIN Dan 
500 - BARGUIL Warren 
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven 
500 - Simon Gerrans
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg

Vaihdot 4/8

----------


## mjjk

Vaihtoja kehiin:

1. CANCELLARA -> URAN
2. QUINTANA -> FROOME
3. DOWSETT -> GALLOPIN


Uusi joukkue:
3000 - FROOME Chris
2500 - CONTADOR Alberto
1000 - URAN Rigoberto
500   - VOECKLER Thomas 
500   - TEKLEHAIMANOT Deniel
500   - CHAVANEL Sylvain
500   - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500   - GALLOPIN Tony
500   - STYBAR Zdenek
500   - GENIEZ Alexandre

----------


## Jacq

500 Gerrans Simon --> 500 - Van AVERMAT Greg

joukkue vaihdot 2/8 jälkeen

3000 - FROOME Chris
2500 - SAGAN Peter
1000 - MARTIN Tony
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - BARTA Jan
500 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - Van AVERMAT Greg
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - MALORI Adriano
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain

----------


## jussi kanerva

2. vaihto 500 Gerrans Simon --> 500 - Van AVERMAT Greg


uusi joukkue 

froome 3000
sagan 2500
CANCELLARA 1000
van avermat 500 
stybar 500
frank 500
gallopin 500
arrendo 500
kruijswijk 500
thomas 500

----------


## OK93

Cav, Pinot ja Gerrans ulos, Froome, Gallopin ja Roche sisään.

3000 FROOME Chris
2500 SAGAN Peter
1000 MARTIN Tony
500 CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 DOWSETT Alex
500 GALLOPIN Tony
500 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 KÖNIG Leopold
500 ROCHE Nicolas
500 TEKLEHAIMANOT Daniel

3/8, 10 000

----------


## Cybbe

Ulos GERRANS Simon > sisään  - KRUIJSWIJK Steven

----------


## J_K

Menikin hienosti kahden keskeytyksen johdosta. Se on sitten iha sama tehä loputki vaihot.

500 - GERRANS Simon ---->  500 - KÖNIG Leopold 
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom ----> 500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian ----> 1000 - URAN Rigoberto
2000 - CAVENDISH Mark ----> 2500 - CONTADOR Alberto

2500 - CONTADOR Alberto
2000 - KRISTOFF Alexander
1000 - URAN Rigoberto
1000 - MARTIN Tony
1000 - MATTHEWS Michael
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - KÖNIG Leopold 
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - THOMAS Geraint 
500 - ROHAN Dennis

----------


## TMo

Vaihto 2 Cancellara -> Tony Martin
vaihto 3 Boom -> Van Avermaet
joukkue nyt
Team TMo
3000 - FROOME Chris
1500 - DEGENKOLB John
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1000 - MARTIN Tony
500 - ROHAN Dennis
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - THOMAS Geraint
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - KÖNIG Leopold

----------


## Paolo

Gerrans Simon-> König Leopold. Vaihto 1/10.

----------


## pulmark

2000 - KRISTOFF Alexander>500 - ALBASINI Michael(3)
1500 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian>2000 - CAVENDISH Mark(2)
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom>500 - GESINK Robert(4)
1000 - MARTIN Tony
500 - MALORI Adriano>DENNIS Rohan(2)
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - MEINTJES Louis
500 - GALLOPIN Tony 
500 - YATES Simon

8000/10000
Vaihdot 4/8

----------


## YGoo

Vaihdot 2 ja 3.

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - KRISTOFF Alexander -> 1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1500 - PINOT Thibaut -> 1500 - BARDET Romain
1000 - BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
500 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - BAKELANTS Jan
500 - THOMAS Geraint
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

Yhteensä 9500

----------


## Kymis

Vaihdot 3. etapin jälkeen
SAGAN Peter >> FROOME Chris
CANCELLARA Fabian >> THOMAS Geraint

Vaihdot 4/8

3000 FROOME Chris
2000 VALVERDE Alejandro
1500 GREIPEL Andre
500 CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 DENNIS Rohan
500 GALLOPIN Tony
500 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 STYBAR Zdenek
500 THOMAS Geraint
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg

10000

----------


## ManseMankeli

Vaihdot 4/8

CAVENDISH Mark  (2000) -->SAGAN Peter (2500)
MATTHEWS Michael (1000)--> VAN AVERMAET Greg (500)
GERRANS Simon (500)-->KÖNIG Leopold  (500)


3000 - FROOME Chris 
1000 - MARTIN Tony 
500  - VAN AVERMAET Greg
2500 - SAGAN Peter
500 - ARREDONDO Julian
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 --KÖNIG Leopold 
500 - GALLOPIN Tony 
500 - DENNIS Rohan

= 10 000

----------


## Hippo

Vaihdot 2/8; Cancellara&Boasson Hagen ulos, Greipel&S.Yates sisään.
Joukkue 7.7. alkaen

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - CAVENDISH Mark
1500 - Greipel Andre
1000 - MARTIN Tony
500 - Alex Dowsett
500 - Eduardo Sepulveda
500 - Zdenek Stybar
500 - Cyril Gautier
500 - Tony Gallopin
500 - Simon Yates

----------


## Googol

Aika panikoida.

Valverde -> Van Garderen
Dumoulin -> Greipel
Gerrans -> Van Avermaet

----------


## JTu

Vaihto 1: COSTA Rui -> GALLOPIN Tony
Vaihto 2: COQUARD Bryan -> VAN AVERMAET Greg

2500 - CONTADOR Alberto
1500 - BARDET Romain
1000 - HESJEDAL Ryder
1000 - URAN Rigoberto
500 - ARREDONDO Julian
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg

9000/10 000, vaihdot 2/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	3	*

1.	100	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
2.	70	-	FROOME Christopher
3.	50	-	VUILLERMOZ Alexis
4.	35	-	MARTIN Daniel
5.	30	-	GALLOPIN Tony
6.	25	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
7.	20	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
8.	16	-	YATES Simon
9.	13	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
10.	10	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
11.	7	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
12.	5	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
13.	3	-	ARREDONDO MORENO Julian
14.	2	-	GESINK Robert
15.	1	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg

keltainen paita:	25	-	CANCELLARA Fabian
vihreä paita:	20	-	GREIPEL André
valkoinen paita:	15	-	DUMOULIN Tom
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	BARTA Jan
paras joukkue:	5	-	AG2R LA MONDIALE

Tulokset 

1.	167	M. Rontti
2.	151	Salaliittoteoria
3.	142	herne
4.	135	Pei
5.	131	dreamer
6.	128	jussi kanerva
7.	118	outo_otus
8.	115	Team TMo
9.	110	Jacq
10.	103	ManseMankeli
11.	98	epuli
12.	90	nustrom
13.	89	Th90
14.	88	Googol
15.	86	Team Kossu
16.	83	Kymis
17.	82	JandoA
18.	76	Helmez
19.	75	Hippo
20.	62	pulmark
21.	60	Sergeant
22.	60	Tuomo O joukkue
23.	53	Centerplace
24.	50	Andy & Fränk
25.	46	Cybbe
26.	46	Verkku
27.	45	verano
28.	45	Paolo
29.	43	mjjk
30.	42	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
31.	42	Imlar
32.	40	J_K
33.	31	TetedeCourse
34.	27	Je suis PANTANI
35.	26	Team Frosty
36.	25	YGoo
37.	23	PK30
38.	20	Tenbosse
39.	14	maupa
40.	13	Team JTu
41.	5	Team tiger
42.	0	Team OK

Tilanne 

1.	564	M. Rontti
2.	547	dreamer
3.	422	Kymis
4.	393	pulmark
5.	387	J_K
6.	378	Team TMo
7.	358	Salaliittoteoria
8.	353	Jacq
9.	346	outo_otus
10.	339	Googol
11.	337	Sergeant
12.	337	jussi kanerva
13.	333	Th90
14.	327	Cybbe
15.	319	Team Kossu
16.	317	Hippo
17.	299	herne
18.	297	ManseMankeli
19.	277	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
20.	269	Team tiger
21.	253	Tuomo O joukkue
22.	238	verano
23.	235	Tenbosse
24.	216	Team OK
25.	191	Verkku
26.	191	nustrom
27.	190	Paolo
28.	182	TetedeCourse
29.	170	Centerplace
30.	154	maupa
31.	154	mjjk
32.	146	Pei
33.	130	epuli
34.	127	Imlar
35.	124	Andy & Fränk
36.	113	PK30
37.	104	Helmez
38.	93	JandoA
39.	68	YGoo
40.	35	Je suis PANTANI
41.	33	Team JTu
42.	26	Team Frosty

----------


## jussi kanerva

3. vaihto CANCELLARA 1000 > Uran 1000

uusi joukkue 

froome 3000
sagan 2500
Uran 1000
van avermat 500 
stybar 500
frank 500
gallopin 500
arrendo 500
kruijswijk 500
thomas 500

----------


## Verkku

1000 CANCELLARA Fabian --> 1000 MOLLEMA Bauke

Joukkue nyt:

2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
2500 SAGAN Peter
1000 MOLLEMA Bauke
1000 URAN Rigoberto
500 STYBAR Zdenek
500 THOMAS Geraint
500 DENNIS Rohan
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 KONIG Leopold
500 BOOM Lars

10 000 vaihdot 4/8



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dreamer

Vaihdot ennen 4. etappia.

500 - Simon Gerrans --> 500 - YATES Simon
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian --> 500 - GALLOPIN Tony
1000 - COQUARD Bryan --> 1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay


Uusi joukkue:

3000 - FROOME Chris
1500 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 - MARTIN Dan
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven 
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - YATES Simon
500 - GALLOPIN Tony

Vaihdot 7/8

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## nustrom

> 2000 Kristoff
> 1000 Rui Costa
> 1000 Roman Kreuziger
> 1000 Daniel Martin
> 1000 Fabian Cancellara
> 1000 Andrew Talansky
> 1000 Edvald Boasson Hagen
> 1000 Michael Matthews
> 500 Zdenek Stybar
> ...



Ekat vaihdot:
cancellara -> 500 alexis vuillermoz
michael matthews -> 1000 bauke mollema

----------


## Cybbe

Pois CANCELLARA Fabian - 1000 > Sisään URAN Rigoberto - 1000

----------


## outo_otus

1. vaihto 1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian -> 1000 - URAN Rigoberto
2. vaihto 500 - CHAVANEL Sebastien -> 500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
3. vaihto  500 - GERRANS Simon -> 500 - KONIG Leopold

3000 - FROOME Chris
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1000 - MARTIN Tony
1000 - URAN Rigoberto
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - KONIG Leopold
500 - YATES Simon
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven

----------


## TetedeCourse

1. vaihto 1000 - DUMOULIN Tom ulos --> 1000 - URAN Rigoberto sisään

3000 - QUINTANA Nairo
2500 - SAGAN Peter
1000 - URAN Rigoberto
500 - GENIEZ Alexandre
500 - Arredondo Julian
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 - Meintjes Luis
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - König Leopold
500 - Barguil Warren

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Vaihdot 2 ja 3:
Cancellara -> Gallopin
Gerrans -> Simon Yates

Joukkue nyt:
1500 - Rodriguez
1500 - Van Garderen
1500 - Degenkolb
1000 - Talansky
1000 - Matthews
500 - Gallopin
500 - Rohan
500 - Simon Yates
500 - Van Avermaet
500 - Stybar

Käytettynä:
 9000/10000 rahaa
3/8 vaihtoa

----------


## verano

Vaihto 1/8: 1000 - DUMOULIN Tom -> 1000 - URAN Rigoberto





> 3000 - QUINTANA Nairo
> 2500 - SAGAN Peter
> 500 - YATES Simon
> 500 - THOMAS Geraint
> 500 - NAVARDAUSKAS Ramunas
> 500 - MALORI Adrian
> 500 - JUNGELS Bob
> 500 - MEINTJES Louis
> 500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
> ...

----------


## M. Rontti

No nyt vähän loukkaantumiset (ja Valverden vire) sekoittavat pasmoja. 


2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro => 1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian => 1500 - GREIPEL Andre
500 - GERRANS Simon => 500 - STYBAR Zdenek
-------------------------------------------------------

3000 - FROOME Chris
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1000 - MARTIN Daniel
500 - DOWSETT ALex
500 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - VANMARCKE Sep

--------------------------------------------------------
Vaihdot 5/8

----------


## Paolo

Vaihto 2/10: Fabio Cancellara-> Rigoberto Uran

----------


## Paolo

Eli tiimi nyt:

2500 Nibali
2000 Cavendish
1500 Kwiatkowski
1000 Uran
500 Kangert
500 Scarponi
500 Roche
500 Pozzato
500 König
500 Taaramäe

----------


## Aapo Jäykkäperä

Vaihto 1/8  Ulos loukkaantunut GERRANS Simon - sisään GALLOPIN Tony

Je suis PANTANI

2500- NIBALI Vincenzo
2000- VALVERDE Alejandro
1500- PINOT Thibaut
1000- HESJEDAL Ryder
500- GENIEZ Alexandre
500- CHAVANEL Sebastien
500- DOWSETT Alex
500- *GALLOPIN Tony*
500- TUFT Svein
500- KRUIJSWIJK Steven
-----------------------------
10000

----------


## Sergeant

Vaihto 1/8 CANCELLARA - URAN

Vaihto 2/8 GERRANS - VAN AVERMAET

----------


## Cybbe

Voisiko tätä kilpailua hieman kehittää esim. näin että 10:stä ajajasta 10 olisi vaihdettavissa, nyt kirimiehet vaihdetaan mäkimiehiin ja loukkaantuneet parhaaseen vastaavaan kisajaan sekä paitamiehet. Näin kaikilla on melkein samanlaiset joukkueet ja muutoksia ei voi paljon tehdä.

----------


## Aapo Jäykkäperä

Vaihto 2/8  Ulos huoltomiehilleen vittuileva ja pyöräänsä paiskova PINOT Thibaut - sisään herrasmies MARTIN Tony

Je suis PANTANI

2500- NIBALI Vincenzo
2000- VALVERDE Alejandro
1000- *MARTIN Tony*
1000- HESJEDAL Ryder
500- GENIEZ Alexandre
500- CHAVANEL Sebastien
500- DOWSETT Alex
500- GALLOPIN Tony
500- TUFT Svein
500- KRUIJSWIJK Steven
-----------------------------
9500  

Eihän täällä ole pakko kopioida muiden joukkueita. Omat suosikit mahtuu joukkueeseen esim. FROOME ei mahdu, kun SKY:n joukkuehenki on vähän outo...ihme nössöilyä tänään loppukirissä ja GIROssa aivan pellejä koko porukka  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Googol

Ai että olisi 10 vaihtoa? Eikös se johtaisi vielä enemmän samanlaisiin joukkueisiin? Joukkueet tietysti muuttuvat kisan edetessä enemmän samanlaisiksi, joten tärkeäksi tulee, että on ensimmäisten joukossa ottamassa hyvän ajajan joukkueeseen. Tässä vaiheessa esim. Froomen mukaan otto voi mahdollisesti auttaa, jos Froome on niin hyvä kuin nyt näyttää, mutta voittoa on vaikea saada alusta asti Froomen pitäneitä vastaan. Toisaalta taas liian aikaisin voi tehdä vääriä päätöksiä.

----------


## Jacq

alkuperäisten ajajien bonus tosiaan on huomattava, tourikaan ei onneksi ole rakenteeltaan että eka viikko kirimiehille ja 2 viikkoa gc:tä jolloin olisi helppo laittaa ukot vaihtoon.

Lähetetty minun XT1039 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TetedeCourse

2. vaihto 500 - STYBAR Zdenek ulos --> 500- GALLOPIN Tony sisään

3000 - QUINTANA Nairo
2500 - SAGAN Peter
1000 - URAN Rigoberto
500 - GENIEZ Alexandre
500 - Arredondo Julian
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 - Meintjes Luis
500- GALLOPIN Tony
500 - König Leopold
500 - Barguil Warren

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Vaihdot 4 ja 5:
Matthews -> Barguil
Degenkolb + 1500 rahaa -> Froome

Joukkue nyt:
3000 - Froome
1500 - Rodriguez
1500 - Van Garderen
1000 - Talansky
500 - Barguil
500 - Gallopin
500 - Rohan
500 - Simon Yates
500 - Van Avermaet
500 - Stybar

Käytettynä:
 10000/10000 rahaa
5/8 vaihtoa

----------


## PK30

500 - BARTA Jan -> 500 - GALLOPIN Tony
1500 - DEGENKOLB John -> 1500 - GREIPEL Andre

2500 - CONTADOR Alberto
2000 - CAVENDISH Mark
1000 - PERAUD Jean-Christophe
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - FARRAR Tyler
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
--------------------------------
10000

Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

> Ai että olisi 10 vaihtoa? Eikös se johtaisi vielä enemmän samanlaisiin joukkueisiin? Joukkueet tietysti muuttuvat kisan edetessä enemmän samanlaisiksi, joten tärkeäksi tulee, että on ensimmäisten joukossa ottamassa hyvän ajajan joukkueeseen. Tässä vaiheessa esim. Froomen mukaan otto voi mahdollisesti auttaa, jos Froome on niin hyvä kuin nyt näyttää, mutta voittoa on vaikea saada alusta asti Froomen pitäneitä vastaan. Toisaalta taas liian aikaisin voi tehdä vääriä päätöksiä.



Täysin samaa mieltä kuin Mestari itse.
8 vaihtoa ahdistaa sopivasti, ei voi olla ihan spontaani ja holtiton.
Jos säätäisin niin mieluummin vähentäisin vaihtoja kuin lisäisin.

Peesaaminen vaikeutuisi mukavasti, jos toisten joukkueet voisi nähdä vasta etapin alettua, kun ei enää saa itse vaihtaa.
Mutta peesaamineenhan kuuluu toisaalta pyöräilyyn, eikä tekniikkakaan tätä mahdollista.

----------


## Kymis

Vaihdot 4. etapin jälkeen
VALVERDE Alejandro >> MARTIN Tony

Vaihdot 5/8

3000 FROOME Chris
1500 GREIPEL Andre
1000 MARTIN Tony
500 CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 DENNIS Rohan
500 GALLOPIN Tony
500 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 STYBAR Zdenek
500 THOMAS Geraint
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg

9000

----------


## Kossu

Keskeytyksen takia Cancellara -> Van Avermaet
Team Kossu
2500 Vincenzo Nibali
1500 Tejay van Garderen
1000 Rui Costa
1000 Tony Martin
1000 Rigoberto Uran
500 Zdenek Stybar
500 Leopold König
500 Simon Yates
500 Adriano Malori
500 Greg Van Avermaet
Pankissa 500

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Joukkueenjohtajan lomaillessa Gerrans menee keskeyttämään, eli:
Ulos Gerrans Simon 500, Sisään Barguil Warren 500
Joukkue nyt

  3000    Quintana Nairo 
  1500    Degenkolb John
  1000    Costa Rui 
  1000    Mollema Bauke
  1000    Martin Tony 
  500    Barguil Warren
  500    Taaramäe Rein 
  500    Arredondo Julian
  500    Yates Simon 
  500    Dennis Rohan

Vaihdot 1/8


Lähetetty minun Lenovo A7600-F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	4	*

1.	100	-	MARTIN Tony
2.	70	-	DEGENKOLB John
3.	50	-	SAGAN Peter
4.	35	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
5.	30	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
6.	25	-	BOUHANNI Nacer
7.	20	-	GUARNIERI Jacopo
8.	16	-	GALLOPIN Tony
9.	13	-	STYBAR Zdenek
10.	10	-	COQUARD Bryan
11.	7	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
12.	5	-	CAVENDISH Mark
13.	3	-	URAN Rigoberto
14.	2	-	GESINK Robert
15.	1	-	NIBALI Vincenzo

keltainen paita:	25	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä paita:	20	-	GREIPEL André
pallopaita:	20	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
valkoinen paita:	15	-	SAGAN Peter
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
paras joukkue:	5	-	ETIXX - QUICK STEP

Tulokset 

1.	273	Team TMo
2.	264	Jacq
3.	264	ManseMankeli
4.	229	Sergeant
5.	211	Team OK
6.	205	Googol
7.	198	outo_otus
8.	197	Tuomo O joukkue
9.	180	Hippo
10.	175	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
11.	168	pulmark
12.	167	jussi kanerva
13.	166	J_K
14.	159	Salaliittoteoria
15.	152	Cybbe
16.	145	Team tiger
17.	142	Team Kossu
18.	141	Th90
19.	137	Verkku
20.	135	PK30
21.	132	Pei
22.	123	maupa
23.	122	Andy & Fränk
24.	121	Kymis
25.	120	Imlar
26.	119	Centerplace
27.	108	verano
28.	100	herne
29.	99	dreamer
30.	91	TetedeCourse
31.	88	Tenbosse
32.	79	M. Rontti
33.	79	YGoo
34.	75	JandoA
35.	70	Team Frosty
36.	67	mjjk
37.	64	nustrom
38.	59	Team JTu
39.	43	epuli
40.	34	Paolo
41.	34	Je suis PANTANI
42.	31	Helmez

Tilanne 

1.	651	Team TMo
2.	646	dreamer
3.	643	M. Rontti
4.	617	Jacq
5.	566	Sergeant
6.	561	pulmark
7.	561	ManseMankeli
8.	553	J_K
9.	544	outo_otus
10.	544	Googol
11.	543	Kymis
12.	517	Salaliittoteoria
13.	504	jussi kanerva
14.	497	Hippo
15.	479	Cybbe
16.	474	Th90
17.	461	Team Kossu
18.	452	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
19.	450	Tuomo O joukkue
20.	427	Team OK
21.	414	Team tiger
22.	399	herne
23.	346	verano
24.	328	Verkku
25.	323	Tenbosse
26.	289	Centerplace
27.	278	Pei
28.	277	maupa
29.	273	TetedeCourse
30.	255	nustrom
31.	248	PK30
32.	247	Imlar
33.	246	Andy & Fränk
34.	224	Paolo
35.	221	mjjk
36.	173	epuli
37.	168	JandoA
38.	147	YGoo
39.	135	Helmez
40.	96	Team Frosty
41.	92	Team JTu
42.	69	Je suis PANTANI

----------


## maupa

Pois: Pinot, Ten Dam, Kwiatkowski, Arredondo, Kruijswik

Tilalle: Rodriguez, T Martin, Uran, Gallopin, Barguil

----------


## pulmark

2000 - KRISTOFF Alexander>500 - ALBASINI Michael(3)
*1500 - PINOT Thibaut>3000 - QUINTANA Nairo(5)*
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian>2000 - CAVENDISH Mark(2)
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom>500 - GESINK Robert(4)
1000 - MARTIN Tony
500 - MALORI Adriano>DENNIS Rohan(2)
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - MEINTJES Louis
500 - GALLOPIN Tony 
500 - YATES Simon

9500/10000
Vaihdot 5/8

----------


## TMo

Vaihto 4: König -> Gallopin
joukkue nyt
Team TMo
3000 - FROOME Chris
1500 - DEGENKOLB John
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1000 - MARTIN Tony
500 - ROHAN Dennis
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - THOMAS Geraint
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - GALLOPIN Tony

----------


## epuli

Vaihdetaan: Pinot, Matthews ja Frank ulos. Greipel, Martin, T ja Gallopin sisään.

3000 Froome
1500 Van Garderen
1500 Greipel
1000 Martin, T
500 Gallopin
500 Machado
500 Meintjes
500 Arredondo
500 Cimolai
500 Stybar

10 000, vaihdot 3/8

----------


## tiger

Vaihto 3: Dowsett ulos, Van Avermaet sisään. Molemmat 500. 


Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## Helmez

vaihdot 1,2 ja 3;
1500 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal  ->  500 - GESINK Robert
1500 - PINOT Thibaut  -> 500 - BARGUIL Warren
1000 - MATTHEWS Michael  -> 3000 - FROOME Chris

Joukkue nyt:

 
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1500 - BARDET Romain
1000 - COQUARD Bryan
500 - SEPULVEDA Eduardo
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 - YATES Simon
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - BARGUIL Warren
3000 - FROOME Chris

----------


## JTu

Vaihto 3: HESJEDAL Ryder -> MARTIN Tony
Vaihto 4: KÖNIG Leopold -> GREIPEL Andre

2500 - CONTADOR Alberto
1500 - BARDET Romain
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1000 - MARTIN Tony
1000 - URAN Rigoberto
500 - ARREDONDO Julian
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg

10 000/10 000, vaihdot 4/8

----------


## pulmark

2000 - KRISTOFF Alexander>*500 - ALBASINI Michael(3)>500 - BARGUIL Warren(6)*
1500 - PINOT Thibaut>3000 - QUINTANA Nairo(5)
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian>2000 - CAVENDISH Mark(2)
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom>500 - GESINK Robert(4)
1000 - MARTIN Tony
500 - MALORI Adriano>DENNIS Rohan(2)
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - MEINTJES Louis
500 - GALLOPIN Tony 
500 - YATES Simon
*
*9500/10000
Vaihdot 6/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	5	*

1.	100	-	GREIPEL André
2.	70	-	SAGAN Peter
3.	50	-	CAVENDISH Mark
4.	35	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
5.	30	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
6.	25	-	DEGENKOLB John
7.	20	-	DEMARE Arnaud
8.	16	-	COQUARD Bryan
9.	13	-	CIMOLAI Davide
10.	10	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
11.	7	-	SOUPE Geoffrey
12.	5	-	DEMPSTER Zakkari
13.	3	-	JANSE VAN RENSBURG Reinardt
14.	2	-	PANTANO GOMEZ Jarlinson
15.	1	-	VANMARCKE Sep

keltainen paita:	25	-	MARTIN Tony
vihreä paita:	20	-	GREIPEL André
pallopaita:	20	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
valkoinen paita:	15	-	SAGAN Peter
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	MATTHEWS Michael
paras joukkue:	5	-	IAM CYCLING

Tulokset 

1.	195	Hippo
2.	180	Team TMo
3.	180	PK30
4.	160	Kymis
5.	158	epuli
6.	155	Googol
7.	155	Centerplace
8.	155	Team JTu
9.	150	herne
10.	150	YGoo
11.	145	Th90
12.	140	maupa
13.	130	Team tiger
14.	126	M. Rontti
15.	125	Jacq
16.	125	Sergeant
17.	120	ManseMankeli
18.	120	Andy & Fränk
19.	115	Tuomo O joukkue
20.	115	Team OK
21.	115	Imlar
22.	100	jussi kanerva
23.	95	verano
24.	95	Verkku
25.	85	pulmark
26.	85	Cybbe
27.	85	TetedeCourse
28.	80	J_K
29.	65	nustrom
30.	60	Tenbosse
31.	50	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
32.	50	Paolo
33.	45	Pei
34.	40	outo_otus
35.	35	Team Kossu
36.	30	Salaliittoteoria
37.	30	JandoA
38.	30	Je suis PANTANI
39.	25	Team Frosty
40.	16	Helmez
41.	10	dreamer
42.	5	mjjk

Tilanne 

1.	831	Team TMo
2.	769	M. Rontti
3.	742	Jacq
4.	703	Kymis
5.	699	Googol
6.	692	Hippo
7.	691	Sergeant
8.	681	ManseMankeli
9.	656	dreamer
10.	646	pulmark
11.	633	J_K
12.	619	Th90
13.	604	jussi kanerva
14.	584	outo_otus
15.	565	Tuomo O joukkue
16.	564	Cybbe
17.	549	herne
18.	547	Salaliittoteoria
19.	544	Team tiger
20.	542	Team OK
21.	502	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
22.	496	Team Kossu
23.	444	Centerplace
24.	441	verano
25.	428	PK30
26.	423	Verkku
27.	417	maupa
28.	383	Tenbosse
29.	366	Andy & Fränk
30.	362	Imlar
31.	358	TetedeCourse
32.	331	epuli
33.	323	Pei
34.	320	nustrom
35.	297	YGoo
36.	274	Paolo
37.	247	Team JTu
38.	226	mjjk
39.	198	JandoA
40.	151	Helmez
41.	121	Team Frosty
42.	99	Je suis PANTANI

----------


## pulmark

2000 - KRISTOFF Alexander>500 - ALBASINI Michael(3)>500 - BARGUIL Warren(6)
1500 - PINOT Thibaut>3000 - QUINTANA Nairo(5)
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian>2000 - CAVENDISH Mark(2)
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom>500 - GESINK Robert(4)
*1000 - MARTIN Tony>1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay(7)*
500 - MALORI Adriano>DENNIS Rohan(2)
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - MEINTJES Louis
500 - GALLOPIN Tony 
500 - YATES Simon

10000/10000
Vaihdot 7/8

----------


## Th90

2. vaihto:
QUINTANA Nairo    3000
GREIPEL Andre    1500
MOLLEMA Bauke    1000
ROLLAND Pierre    1000
* MARTIN Tony    1000 >> URAN Rigoberto 1000 *
YATES Simon    500
KRUIJSWIJK Steven    500
GALLOPIN Tony    500
KÖNIG Leopold    500
DENNIS Rohan    500
Yht. 10 000

----------


## Hippo

Vaihdot 3/8; Martin T ulos, Martin D sisään.
Joukkue 10.7. alkaen

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - CAVENDISH Mark
1500 - Greipel Andre
1000 - Martin Daniel
500 - Alex Dowsett
500 - Eduardo Sepulveda
500 - Zdenek Stybar
500 - Cyril Gautier
500 - Tony Gallopin
500 - Simon Yates

----------


## OK93

Panzerwagen ulos, Van Avermaet sisään.

3000 FROOME Chris
2500 SAGAN Peter
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 DOWSETT Alex
500 GALLOPIN Tony
500 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 KÖNIG Leopold
500 ROCHE Nicolas
500 TEKLEHAIMANOT Daniel

4/8, pankissa 500

----------


## TMo

Vaihto 5: Martin -> Uran
joukkue nyt
Team TMo
3000 - FROOME Chris
1500 - DEGENKOLB John
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1000 - URAN Rigoberto
500 - ROHAN Dennis
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - THOMAS Geraint
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - GALLOPIN Tony

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	6	*

1.	100	-	STYBAR Zdenek
2.	70	-	SAGAN Peter
3.	50	-	COQUARD Bryan
4.	35	-	DEGENKOLB John
5.	30	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
6.	25	-	GALLOPIN Tony
7.	20	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
8.	16	-	CIMOLAI Davide
9.	13	-	SIMON Julien
10.	10	-	IZAGUIRRE INSAUSTI Gorka
11.	7	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
12.	5	-	GESINK Robert
13.	3	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
14.	2	-	FONSECA Armindo
15.	1	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro

keltainen paita:	25	-	MARTIN Tony
vihreä paita:	20	-	GREIPEL André
pallopaita:	20	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
valkoinen paita:	15	-	SAGAN Peter
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	QUEMENEUR Perrig
paras joukkue:	5	-	ETIXX - QUICK STEP

Tulokset 

1.	303	maupa
2.	275	Jacq
3.	275	ManseMankeli
4.	250	jussi kanerva
5.	245	Team TMo
6.	225	Verkku
7.	211	Imlar
8.	210	Kymis
9.	210	Googol
10.	196	epuli
11.	193	Pei
12.	190	PK30
13.	185	Hippo
14.	183	Salaliittoteoria
15.	180	Cybbe
16.	177	J_K
17.	175	Sergeant
18.	171	outo_otus
19.	170	Team Kossu
20.	165	dreamer
21.	160	Centerplace
22.	157	nustrom
23.	150	M. Rontti
24.	150	JandoA
25.	147	Tenbosse
26.	145	YGoo
27.	140	Tuomo O joukkue
28.	140	Team OK
29.	135	mjjk
30.	130	Andy & Fränk
31.	120	verano
32.	115	TetedeCourse
33.	110	Team JTu
34.	95	pulmark
35.	85	Team tiger
36.	80	Helmez
37.	75	Th90
38.	73	herne
39.	65	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
40.	56	Je suis PANTANI
41.	35	Team Frosty
42.	15	Paolo

Tilanne 

1.	1076	Team TMo
2.	1017	Jacq
3.	956	ManseMankeli
4.	919	M. Rontti
5.	913	Kymis
6.	909	Googol
7.	877	Hippo
8.	866	Sergeant
9.	854	jussi kanerva
10.	821	dreamer
11.	810	J_K
12.	755	outo_otus
13.	744	Cybbe
14.	741	pulmark
15.	730	Salaliittoteoria
16.	720	maupa
17.	705	Tuomo O joukkue
18.	694	Th90
19.	682	Team OK
20.	666	Team Kossu
21.	648	Verkku
22.	629	Team tiger
23.	622	herne
24.	618	PK30
25.	604	Centerplace
26.	573	Imlar
27.	567	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
28.	561	verano
29.	530	Tenbosse
30.	527	epuli
31.	516	Pei
32.	496	Andy & Fränk
33.	477	nustrom
34.	473	TetedeCourse
35.	442	YGoo
36.	361	mjjk
37.	357	Team JTu
38.	348	JandoA
39.	289	Paolo
40.	231	Helmez
41.	156	Team Frosty
42.	155	Je suis PANTANI

----------


## Verkku

500 BOOM Lars --> 500 GALLOPIN Tony

Joukkue nyt:

2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
2500 SAGAN Peter
1000 MOLLEMA Bauke
1000 URAN Rigoberto
500 STYBAR Zdenek
500 THOMAS Geraint
500 DENNIS Rohan
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 KONIG Leopold
500 GALLOPIN Tony

10 000 vaihdot 5/8



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kossu

Keskeytyksen takia toinen vaihto, Tony Martin + pankista 500 -> Andre Greipel
Team Kossu
2500 Vincenzo Nibali
1500 Tejay van Garderen
1000 Rui Costa
1500 Andre Greipel
1000 Rigoberto Uran
500 Zdenek Stybar
500 Leopold König
500 Simon Yates
500 Adriano Malori
500 Greg Van Avermaet

----------


## maupa

Kuudes vaihto jo: T Martin -> Teklehaimanot (500 jää pankkiin)

----------


## epuli

Vaihdetaan taas: Martin T toipumaan, Mollema polkemaan

3000 Froome
1500 Van Garderen
1500 Greipel
1000 Mollema
500 Gallopin
500 Machado
500 Meintjes
500 Arredondo
500 Cimolai
500 Stybar

10 000, vaihdot 4/8

----------


## Jacq

1000 Martin Tony   :Irvistys: --> 1000 Uran Rigoberto

Lähetetty minun XT1039 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kymis

Vaihdot 6. etapin jälkeen
MARTIN Tony >> RODRIGUEZ Joaquin

Vaihdot 6/8

3000 FROOME Chris
1500 GREIPEL Andre
1500 RODRIGUEZ Joaquin
500 CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 DENNIS Rohan
500 GALLOPIN Tony
500 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 STYBAR Zdenek
500 THOMAS Geraint
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg

9500

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Valitettava kaatuminen, joten toka vaihto.
Ulos Martin Tony, sisään Peraud Jean-Christophe
Joukkue nyt

  3000    Quintana Nairo
  1500    Degenkolb John
  1000    Costa Rui
  1000    Mollema Bauke
  1000    Peraud Jean-Christophe
  500    Barguil Warren
  500    Taaramäe Rein
  500    Arredondo Julian
  500    Yates Simon
  500    Dennis Rohan

Vaihdot 2/8

Lähetetty minun Lenovo A7600-F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tiger

Vaihto 4, Tony Martin ulos, Rigoberto Uran sisään:

vaihdot 4/8





CONTADOR Alberto
2500

URAN Rigoberto
1000

DENNIS Rohan
500

CAVENDISH Mark
2000

MATTHEWS Michael
1000

BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
1000

VAN AVERMAET  Greg
500

VOECKLER Thomas
500

CHAVANEL Sylvain
500

KRUISWIJK Steven
500

yht.
10000

----------


## YGoo

Vaihtoja

1000 - BOASSON HAGEN Edvald -> 1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500 - BAKELANTS Jan -> 500- GALLOPIN Tony

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1500 - BARDET Romain
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - THOMAS Geraint
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

Vaihdot 5/8 Yhteensä 10 000

----------


## JTu

Vaihto 5: MARTIN Tony -> THOMAS Geraint

2500 - CONTADOR Alberto
1500 - BARDET Romain
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1000 - URAN Rigoberto
500 - ARREDONDO Julian
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 - THOMAS Geraint
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg

9500/10 000, vaihdot 5/8

----------


## Sergeant

Vaihdot 3 ja 4: Contador - Froome, Martin - König

joukkue 10.7 alkaen:

3000. Froome Chris
2500. Sagan Peter
1000. Uran Rigoberto
500.  König Leopold
500.  Gallopin Tony
500.  Van Avermaet Greg
500. Navarro Daniel
500.  Chavanel Sylvain
500.  Farrar Tyler
500.  Roche Nicolas

----------


## ManseMankeli

vaihto 5/8
Tony Martin-->ricoberto Uran

----------


## outo_otus

4. vaihto 1000 - MARTIN Tony -> 1000 - TALANSKY Andrew


3000 - FROOME Chris
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1000 - TALANSKY Andrew
1000 - URAN Rigoberto
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - KONIG Leopold
500 - YATES Simon
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven

----------


## Kossu

Miten nyt kun kukaan ei ajanut keltaisessa? Paitapisteet Martinista vai Vroomista vai ei kenestäkään?

----------


## nustrom

> Ekat vaihdot:
> cancellara -> 500 alexis vuillermoz
> michael matthews -> 1000 bauke mollema



vaihdot 3-5/8:
kirstoff -> quintana
costa -> julian arredondo
stybar -> warren barguil

joukkue kokonaisuudessaan:
3000 Quintana
1000 Kreuziger
1000 Daniel Martin
1000 Talansky
1000 Boasson Hagen
1000 Mollema
500 Alexis Vuillermoz
500 Tony Gallopin
500 Julian Arredondo
500 Warren Barguil

----------


## verano

Vaihto 2/8: 500 - JUNGELS Bob -> 500 - TEKLEHAIMANOT Daniel

Muut:
3000 - QUINTANA Nairo
2500 - SAGAN Peter
1000 - URAN Rigoberto
500 - YATES Simon
500 - THOMAS Geraint
500 - NAVARDAUSKAS Ramunas
500 - MALORI Adrian
500 - MEINTJES Louis
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
yhteensä 10 000

----------


## Cybbe

Sisään FROOME Chris, sisään ARREDONDO Julian, pois CAVENDISH Mark, pois DEGENKOLB John.

----------


## tiger

Vaihdot 5-6: Cavendish ja Matthews ulos, Van Garderen ja Rodriquez sisään.

vaihdot 6/8





CONTADOR Alberto
2500

URAN Rigoberto
1000

DENNIS Rohan
500

VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1500

RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1500

BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
1000

VAN AVERMAET  Greg
500

VOECKLER Thomas
500

CHAVANEL Sylvain
500

KRUISWIJK Steven
500

yht.
10000

----------


## PK30

2000 - CAVENDISH Mark -> 3000 - FROOME Chris
1500 - GREIPEL Andre -> 500 - ARREDONDO Julian
500 - FARRAR Tyler -> 500 - YATES Simon

3000 - FROOME Chris
2500 - CONTADOR Alberto
1000 - PERAUD Jean-Christophe
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - ARREDONDO Julian
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - YATES Simon
--------------------------------
10000

Vaihdot 6/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	7	*

1.	100	-	CAVENDISH Mark
2.	70	-	GREIPEL André
3.	50	-	SAGAN Peter
4.	35	-	DEGENKOLB John
5.	30	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
6.	25	-	DEMARE Arnaud
7.	20	-	FARRAR Tyler
8.	16	-	JANSE VAN RENSBURG Reinardt
9.	13	-	CIMOLAI Davide
10.	10	-	BENNETT Sam
11.	7	-	NAVARDAUSKAS Ramunas
12.	5	-	COQUARD Bryan
13.	3	-	VACHON Florian
14.	2	-	GUARNIERI Jacopo
15.	1	-	SOUPE Geoffrey

vihreä paita:	20	-	GREIPEL André
pallopaita:	20	-	TEKLEHAYMANOT Daniel
valkoinen paita:	15	-	SAGAN Peter
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	DELAPLACE Anthony
paras joukkue:	5	-	MTN - QHUBEKA

Tulokset 

1.	215	PK30
2.	190	Hippo
3.	150	Centerplace
4.	135	Cybbe
5.	125	Team TMo
6.	108	epuli
7.	105	pulmark
8.	105	Team tiger
9.	102	verano
10.	100	Paolo
11.	90	M. Rontti
12.	90	Kymis
13.	90	Googol
14.	90	Sergeant
15.	90	maupa
16.	90	Th90
17.	90	Team OK
18.	90	herne
19.	90	YGoo
20.	90	Team JTu
21.	70	Imlar
22.	70	Andy & Fränk
23.	70	TetedeCourse
24.	65	Jacq
25.	65	ManseMankeli
26.	65	jussi kanerva
27.	65	Tuomo O joukkue
28.	65	Verkku
29.	65	Tenbosse
30.	35	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
31.	35	Pei
32.	35	nustrom
33.	35	Team Frosty
34.	30	J_K
35.	30	JandoA
36.	25	mjjk
37.	5	Helmez
38.	0	dreamer
39.	0	outo_otus
40.	0	Salaliittoteoria
41.	0	Team Kossu
42.	0	Je suis PANTANI

Tilanne 

1.	1201	Team TMo
2.	1082	Jacq
3.	1067	Hippo
4.	1021	ManseMankeli
5.	1009	M. Rontti
6.	1003	Kymis
7.	999	Googol
8.	956	Sergeant
9.	919	jussi kanerva
10.	879	Cybbe
11.	846	pulmark
12.	840	J_K
13.	833	PK30
14.	821	dreamer
15.	810	maupa
16.	784	Th90
17.	772	Team OK
18.	770	Tuomo O joukkue
19.	755	outo_otus
20.	754	Centerplace
21.	734	Team tiger
22.	730	Salaliittoteoria
23.	713	Verkku
24.	712	herne
25.	666	Team Kossu
26.	663	verano
27.	643	Imlar
28.	635	epuli
29.	602	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
30.	595	Tenbosse
31.	566	Andy & Fränk
32.	551	Pei
33.	543	TetedeCourse
34.	532	YGoo
35.	512	nustrom
36.	447	Team JTu
37.	389	Paolo
38.	386	mjjk
39.	378	JandoA
40.	236	Helmez
41.	191	Team Frosty
42.	155	Je suis PANTANI

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	8	*

1.	100	-	VUILLERMOZ Alexis
2.	70	-	MARTIN Daniel
3.	50	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
4.	35	-	SAGAN Peter
5.	30	-	GALLOPIN Tony
6.	25	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
7.	20	-	YATES Adam
8.	16	-	FROOME Christopher
9.	13	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
10.	10	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
11.	7	-	ARREDONDO MORENO Julian
12.	5	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
13.	3	-	BARGUIL Warren
14.	2	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
15.	1	-	URAN Rigoberto

keltainen paita:	25	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä paita:	20	-	GREIPEL André
pallopaita:	20	-	TEKLEHAYMANOT Daniel
valkoinen paita:	15	-	SAGAN Peter
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	HUZARSKI Bartosz
paras joukkue:	5	-	TINKOFF - SAXO

Tulokset 

1.	228	nustrom
2.	179	dreamer
3.	171	M. Rontti
4.	171	Team OK
5.	159	ManseMankeli
6.	159	jussi kanerva
7.	152	Jacq
8.	152	Sergeant
9.	152	maupa
10.	124	Verkku
11.	121	Kymis
12.	121	epuli
13.	120	Hippo
14.	117	Team TMo
15.	117	outo_otus
16.	115	Imlar
17.	114	Salaliittoteoria
18.	113	PK30
19.	101	verano
20.	99	mjjk
21.	96	TetedeCourse
22.	93	Team JTu
23.	85	Googol
24.	85	Tuomo O joukkue
25.	85	Andy & Fränk
26.	84	Helmez
27.	80	Je suis PANTANI
28.	74	Cybbe
29.	68	pulmark
30.	64	Th90
31.	60	YGoo
32.	60	JandoA
33.	57	herne
34.	48	Team tiger
35.	46	Team Kossu
36.	43	Pei
37.	40	Centerplace
38.	33	J_K
39.	23	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
40.	7	Tenbosse
41.	5	Team Frosty
42.	1	Paolo

Tilanne 

1.	1318	Team TMo
2.	1234	Jacq
3.	1187	Hippo
4.	1180	ManseMankeli
5.	1180	M. Rontti
6.	1124	Kymis
7.	1108	Sergeant
8.	1084	Googol
9.	1078	jussi kanerva
10.	1000	dreamer
11.	962	maupa
12.	953	Cybbe
13.	946	PK30
14.	943	Team OK
15.	914	pulmark
16.	873	J_K
17.	872	outo_otus
18.	855	Tuomo O joukkue
19.	848	Th90
20.	844	Salaliittoteoria
21.	837	Verkku
22.	794	Centerplace
23.	782	Team tiger
24.	769	herne
25.	764	verano
26.	758	Imlar
27.	756	epuli
28.	740	nustrom
29.	712	Team Kossu
30.	651	Andy & Fränk
31.	639	TetedeCourse
32.	625	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
33.	602	Tenbosse
34.	594	Pei
35.	592	YGoo
36.	540	Team JTu
37.	485	mjjk
38.	438	JandoA
39.	390	Paolo
40.	320	Helmez
41.	235	Je suis PANTANI
42.	196	Team Frosty

----------


## Kossu

Minulta näyttää puuttuvan Andre Greipelin ajamat pisteet etanoita 7 ja 8...?

----------


## Googol

> Minulta näyttää puuttuvan Andre Greipelin ajamat pisteet etanoita 7 ja 8...?



Olin näköjään jostain taikonut toisen Tejayn sulle.

----------


## Centerplace

Vaihdot 1 2 ja 3/8. Farrar -> Van Avermaet, Matthews -> Uran, Degenkolb -> Van Gardener.
Eli joukkue nyt,
2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 GREIPEL Andre
1500 VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 URAN Rigoberto
1000 MOLLEMA Bauke
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 ARREDONDO Julian
500 STYBAR Zdenek
500 THOMAS Geraint

----------


## Aapo Jäykkäperä

Vaihdot 3&4/8
Kiitämme Alex DOWSETTia joukkueaika-ajon työstä - sisään STYBAR Zdenek
Huonononnen Tony MARTIN saa toipua rauhassa     -  sisään PERAUD Jean-Cristophe

Je suis PANTANI 

2500- NIBALI Vincenzo
2000- VALVERDE Alejandro
1000-  _PERAUD Jean-Cristophe_
1000- HESJEDAL Ryder
500- GENIEZ Alexandre
500- CHAVANEL Sebastien
500- *STYBAR Zdenek*
500- GALLOPIN Tony
500- TUFT Svein
500- KRUIJSWIJK Steven
-----------------------------
9500  

Paljon olen motkottanut SKY-tallista mutta eilinen joukkueaika-ajosuoritus herätti kunnioitukseni. Viikolla himmaillut PORTE teki kipparilleen oivaa työtä, samoin FROOME oli työhaalarit päällä liikkeellä...HIENOA !!!

----------


## Hippo

Vaihdot 6/8; Cavendish, Dowsett ja Greipel ulos (-4000). Sagan, Peraud ja Barguil sisään (+4000).
Joukkue 13.7. alkaen

2500 - Nibali Vincenzo
2500 - Sagan Peter
1000 - Peraud Jean-Christophe
1000 - Martin Daniel
500 - Barguil Warren
500 - Sepulveda Eduardo
500 - Stybar Zdenek
500 - Gautier Cyril
500 - Gallopin Tony
500 - Yates Simon

----------


## Imlar

Vaihtoja:
Ulos: Lars Boom ja Alex Dowsett (500+500)
Sisään: Julian Arredondo ja Warren Barguil (500+500)

Joukkue 13.7. alkaen:

Sagan Peter 2500
Valverde Alejandro 2000
Van Garderen Tejay 1500
Boasson Hagen Edvald 1000
Stybar Zdenek 500
Barta Jan 500
Arredondo Julian 500
Barguil Warren 500
Kennaugh Peter 500
Navarro Daniel 500

Yht. 10 000, vaihtoja käytetty 2/8

----------


## Jacq

500 - MALORI Adriano --> 500 - GESINK Robert

3000 - FROOME Chris
2500 - SAGAN Peter
1000 - URAN Rigoberto
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - BARTA Jan
500 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - Van AVERMAT Greg
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain

Vaihdot 4/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	9	*

1.	40	-	BMC RACING TEAM
2.	28	-	TEAM SKY
3.	20	-	MOVISTAR TEAM
4.	14	-	TINKOFF - SAXO
5.	12	-	ASTANA PRO TEAM
6.	10	-	IAM CYCLING
7.	8	-	ETIXX - QUICK STEP
8.	6	-	LAMPRE - MERIDA
9.	5	-	TEAM LOTTO NL - JUMBO
10.	4	-	AG2R LA MONDIALE
11.	3	-	TREK FACTORY RACING
12.	2	-	TEAM CANNONDALE - GARMIN
13.	1	-	BORA-ARGON 18

keltainen paita:	25	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	TEKLEHAYMANOT Daniel
valkoinen paita:	15	-	BARGUIL Warren

Tulokset 

1.	228	Team OK
2.	219	ManseMankeli
3.	205	Team TMo
4.	204	Jacq
5.	203	Cybbe
6.	201	Sergeant
7.	201	Verkku
8.	198	Salaliittoteoria
9.	189	jussi kanerva
10.	188	YGoo
11.	184	Kymis
12.	174	outo_otus
13.	171	dreamer
14.	168	M. Rontti
15.	166	J_K
16.	164	pulmark
17.	161	verano
18.	157	Team tiger
19.	152	Team Kossu
20.	147	Centerplace
21.	146	Googol
22.	142	PK30
23.	133	maupa
24.	133	Imlar
25.	122	Helmez
26.	121	Paolo
27.	118	mjjk
28.	117	Team JTu
29.	113	TetedeCourse
30.	110	epuli
31.	106	Andy & Fränk
32.	104	Th90
33.	97	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
34.	96	Tenbosse
35.	83	Tuomo O joukkue
36.	79	herne
37.	78	JandoA
38.	63	nustrom
39.	59	Je suis PANTANI
40.	53	Team Frosty
41.	38	Pei
42.	36	Hippo

Tilanne 

1.	1523	Team TMo
2.	1438	Jacq
3.	1399	ManseMankeli
4.	1348	M. Rontti
5.	1309	Sergeant
6.	1308	Kymis
7.	1267	jussi kanerva
8.	1230	Googol
9.	1223	Hippo
10.	1171	dreamer
11.	1171	Team OK
12.	1156	Cybbe
13.	1095	maupa
14.	1088	PK30
15.	1078	pulmark
16.	1046	outo_otus
17.	1042	Salaliittoteoria
18.	1039	J_K
19.	1038	Verkku
20.	964	Team Kossu
21.	952	Th90
22.	941	Centerplace
23.	939	Team tiger
24.	938	Tuomo O joukkue
25.	925	verano
26.	891	Imlar
27.	866	epuli
28.	848	herne
29.	803	nustrom
30.	780	YGoo
31.	757	Andy & Fränk
32.	752	TetedeCourse
33.	722	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
34.	698	Tenbosse
35.	657	Team JTu
36.	632	Pei
37.	603	mjjk
38.	516	JandoA
39.	511	Paolo
40.	442	Helmez
41.	294	Je suis PANTANI
42.	249	Team Frosty

----------


## Tuomo O

Vaihtoja
Nibali ulos -2500
Sagan ulos -2500
Martin ulos -1000
Costa ulos -1000
Malori ulos -500


Froome sisään +3000
Van Garderen sisään +1500
Valverde sisään +2000
Stybar sisään +500
Thomas sisään +500

Eli vaihtojen 5/8 jälkeen

3000 - FROOME Chris
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - BARTA Jan
500 - DOWSETT Alex
500 - GERRANS Simon
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - THOMAS Geraint
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain

----------


## pulmark

2000 - KRISTOFF Alexander>500 - ALBASINI Michael(3)>500 - BARGUIL Warren(6)
1500 - PINOT Thibaut>3000 - QUINTANA Nairo(5)
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian>*2000 - CAVENDISH Mark(2)>2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro(10)*
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom>500 - GESINK Robert(4)
1000 - MARTIN Tony>1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay(7)
500 - MALORI Adriano>DENNIS Rohan(2)
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - MEINTJES Louis
500 - GALLOPIN Tony 
500 - YATES Simon

10000/10000
Vaihdot 8/8

----------


## epuli

Vaihto: Machado pois, tilalle Barguil

3000 Froome
1500 Van Garderen
1500 Greipel
1000 Mollema
500 Gallopin
500 Barguil
500 Meintjes
500 Arredondo
500 Cimolai
500 Stybar

10 000, vaihdot 5/8

----------


## jussi kanerva

4. vaihto 500- *STYBAR Zdenek* > VUILLERMOZ Alexis 500

uusi joukkue 

froome 3000
sagan 2500
Uran 1000
van avermat 500 
VUILLERMOZ 500
frank 500
gallopin 500
arrendo 500
kruijswijk 500
thomas 500

----------


## Kossu

Vaihdot 3 ja 4
Ulos Nibali ja Greipel
Sisään Froome ja Barguil
Team Kossu
3000 Chris Froome
1500 Tejay van Garderen
1000 Rui Costa
500 Warren Barguil
1000 Rigoberto Uran
500 Zdenek Stybar
500 Leopold König
500 Simon Yates
500 Adriano Malori
500 Greg Van Avermaet
säästössä 500, vaihdot 4/8

----------


## jussi kanerva

5. vaihto *van avermat 500** >* GESINK 500*

uusi joukkue 

froome 3000
sagan 2500
Uran 1000
**GESINK 500**
VUILLERMOZ 500
frank 500
gallopin 500
arrendo 500
kruijswijk 500
thomas 500*

----------


## Googol

Sählätäänpäs nyt ne viimeisetkin vaihdot.

Nibali -> Quintana (voita se Froome, jookos)
Martin -> Thomas
Costa -> Gesink

----------


## mjjk

Vaihtoja kehiin:

4. URAN -> GESINK
5. CONTADOR ->QUINTANA 



Uusi joukkue:
3000 - FROOME Chris
3000 - QUINTANA  Nairo
500 - GESINK Robert
500   - VOECKLER Thomas 
500   - TEKLEHAIMANOT Deniel
500   - CHAVANEL Sylvain
500   - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500   - GALLOPIN Tony
500   - STYBAR Zdenek
500   - GENIEZ Alexandre

----------


## Imlar

Vaihto:
Ulos: Edvald Boasson Hagen (1000)
Sisään: Jakob Fuglsang (100)

Joukkue 15.7. alkaen:

Sagan Peter 2500
Valverde Alejandro 2000
Van Garderen Tejay 1500
Fuglsang Jakob 1000
Stybar Zdenek 500
Barta Jan 500
Arredondo Julian 500
Barguil Warren 500
Kennaugh Peter 500
Navarro Daniel 500

Yht. 10 000, vaihtoja käytetty 3/8

----------


## Cybbe

_Pois BOOM Lars > Tilalle_ GESINK Robert

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Eka nousu osoitti, ettei taida olla Costan kisa, mutta pidetään, kun voi vielä yllättää jollain etapilla. Yatesin veljeksistä tuli huonommassa tikissä ollut mukaan, mutta pidetään sekin. Sen sijaan Rein saa lähteä.
Ulos 500 Taaramäe Rein, Sisään 500 Gesink Robert (toivottavasti kestää vielä)
Joukkue nyt

  3000    Quintana Nairo
  1500    Degenkolb John
  1000    Costa Rui
  1000    Mollema Bauke
  1000    Peraud Jean-Christophe
  500    Barguil Warren
  500 Gesink Robert
  500    Arredondo Julian
  500    Yates Simon
  500    Dennis Rohan

Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## Jacq

1000 - URAN Rigoberto --> 1000 ROLLAND Pierre
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain --> 500 THOMAS Geraint

3000 - FROOME Chris
2500 - SAGAN Peter
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - BARTA Jan
500 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - Van AVERMAT Greg
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - THOMAS Geraint

vaihdot 6/8

----------


## JandoA

Tehdään 1. ja 2. vaihto:

Ulos 2500 Nibali Vincenzo ja 1000 Boasson Hagen Edvald
Sisään 3000 Froome Chris ja 500 Gesink Robert

----------


## Centerplace

Vaihdot 4 ja 5. Greipel -> Gesink ja Nibali -> Froome

Eli joukkue nyt,
3000 FROOME Christopher
500 GESINK Robert
1500 VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 URAN Rigoberto
1000 MOLLEMA Bauke
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 ARREDONDO Julian
500 STYBAR Zdenek
500 THOMAS Geraint

9500/10000

----------


## Kymis

Vaihdot 10. etapin jälkeen
RODRIGUEZ Joaquin >> PORTE Richie

Vaihdot 7/8

3000 FROOME Chris
1500 GREIPEL Andre
1500 PORTE Richie
500 CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 DENNIS Rohan
500 GALLOPIN Tony
500 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 STYBAR Zdenek
500 THOMAS Geraint
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg

9500

----------


## OK93

Dowsett, Sagan ja S. Chavanel ulos, Gesink, Valverde ja Porte sisään.

3000 FROOME Chris
2000 VALVERDE Alejandro
1500 PORTE Richie
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 GALLOPIN Tony
500 GESINK Robert
500 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 KÖNIG Leopold
500 ROCHE Nicolas
500 TEKLEHAIMANOT Daniel

7/8, yht. 10 000

----------


## maupa

Myös täällä viimeiset vaihdot:

Kelderman -> Gesink
Teklehaimanot -> Van Garderen

----------


## Paolo

Porukka uusiksi:

Nibali->Froome
Cavendish->Porte
Scarponi->Thomas 
Pozzato->Van Avermaet
Taaramäe->Chavanel

Eli joukkue nyt:

3000 Froome Chris
1500 Porte Richie
1500 Kwiatkowski Michal
1000 Uran Rigoberto
500   Kangert Tanel
500   Roche Nicholas
500   König Leopold
500   Thomas Geraint
500   Van Avermaet Greg
500   Chavanel Sylvain

Vaihdot nyt 7.

----------


## Aapo Jäykkäperä

Vaihdot 5&6/8

Ulos NIBALI Vincenzo -  sisään QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
Ulos HESJEDAL Ryder -  sisään YATES Adam

Je suis PANTANI

3000- QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
2500- VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
1000- PERAUD Jean-Cristophe
500 - YATES Adam
500- GENIEZ Alexandre
500- CHAVANEL Sebastien
500- STYBAR Zdenek
500- GALLOPIN Tony
500- TUFT Svein
500- KRUIJSWIJK Steven
-----------------------------
10000

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Mitäpä tuumaatte pitäisikö tästä väsätä ensi vuodelle ihan online-peli open source-periaatteella ja yhteisponnistuksella? Löytyiskö muita tekemään?

----------


## verano

Vaihdot 3-5/8: 
500 - TEKLEHAIMANOT Daniel -> 500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - NAVARDAUSKAS Ramunas -> 500 - GESINK Robert
500 - MALORI Adrian -> 500 - BARGUIL Warren

Muut:
3000 - QUINTANA Nairo
2500 - SAGAN Peter
1000 - URAN Rigoberto
500 - YATES Simon
500 - THOMAS Geraint
500 - MEINTJES Louis
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
yhteensä 10 000

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Vaihdot 6 ja 7:
Talansky -> Geraint Thomas 
Rohan -> Robert Gesink

Joukkue nyt:
3000 - Froome
1500 - Rodriguez
1500 - Van Garderen
500 - Thomas
500 - Barguil
500 - Gallopin
500 - Gesink
500 - Simon Yates
500 - Van Avermaet
500 - Stybar

Käytettynä:
 9500/10000 rahaa
7/8 vaihtoa

----------


## YGoo

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo -> 3000 - FROOME Chris
1500 - BARDET Romain -> 1000 - URAN Rigoberto

3000 - FROOME Chris
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 - URAN Rigoberto
500 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - THOMAS Geraint
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

Vaihdot 7/8 Yhteensä 10 000

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Hermo ei pidä Yatesin kanssa...
Ulos: 500 Yates Simon, Sisään: 500 Frank Mathias

3000    Quintana Nairo
  1500    Degenkolb John
  1000    Costa Rui
  1000    Mollema Bauke
  1000    Peraud Jean-Christophe
  500    Barguil Warren
  500 Gesink Robert
  500    Arredondo Julian
  500 Frank Mathias
  500    Dennis Rohan

Vaihdot 4/8

----------


## JTu

Vaihto 6: CONTADOR Alberto —> FROOME Chris
Vaihto 7: BARDET Romain —> PORTE Richie

3000 - FROOME Chris
1500 - PORTE Richie
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1000 - URAN Rigoberto
500 - ARREDONDO Julian
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 - THOMAS Geraint
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg

10 000/10 000, vaihdot 7/8

----------


## Googol

> Costa -> Gesink



Perutaanpas vielä tämä niin jää vielä yksi vaihto jäljelle.

----------


## Helmez

vaihdot 4 ja 5:
1500 - BARDET Romain ->  500 THOMAS Geraint
1000 - COQUARD Bryan -> 2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro

Joukkue:
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500 - SEPULVEDA Eduardo
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 - YATES Simon
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - BARGUIL Warren
3000 - FROOME Chris
500 - THOMAS Geraint
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro

----------


## TetedeCourse

3. vaihto 1000 - URAN Rigoberto ulos --> 1000 - MOLLEMA Bauke sisään
4. vaihto 500 - König Leopold ulos --> 500 - GESINK Robert sisään

3000 - QUINTANA Nairo
2500 - SAGAN Peter
1000 - MOLLEMA Bauke
500 - GENIEZ Alexandre
500 - Arredondo Julian
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 - Meintjes Luis
500- GALLOPIN Tony
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - Barguil Warren

----------


## ManseMankeli

Vaihdot 6/8
DENNIS Rohan--> 500 - THOMAS Geraint
nyt siis
 3000 - FROOME Chris 
 1000 - ricoberto uran 
 500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
 2500 - SAGAN Peter    
 500 - ARREDONDO Julian
 500 - STYBAR Zdenek
 500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
 500 --KÖNIG Leopold 
 500 - GALLOPIN Tony 
 500 - THOMAS Geraint

----------


## jussi kanerva

6. vaihto  URAN 1000* > martin 1000

uusi joukkue 

froome 3000
sagan 2500
martin 1000
GESINK 500
VUILLERMOZ 500
frank 500
gallopin 500
arrendo 500
kruijswijk 500
thomas 500*

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	10	*

1.	100	-	FROOME Christopher
2.	70	-	PORTE Richie
3.	50	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
4.	35	-	GESINK Robert
5.	30	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
6.	25	-	THOMAS Geraint
7.	20	-	YATES Adam
8.	16	-	ROLLAND Pierre
9.	13	-	GALLOPIN Tony
10.	10	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
11.	7	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
12.	5	-	VALLS FERRI Rafael
13.	3	-	FUGLSANG Jakob
14.	2	-	PAUWELS Serge
15.	1	-	BARGUIL Warren

keltainen paita:	25	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	TEKLEHAYMANOT Daniel
valkoinen paita:	15	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	VAN BILSEN Kenneth
paras joukkue:	5	-	TEAM SKY

Tulokset 

1.	213	Tuomo O joukkue
2.	198	Jacq
3.	193	jussi kanerva
4.	193	Team OK
5.	189	Helmez
6.	186	PK30
7.	178	Team TMo
8.	173	Sergeant
9.	173	Kymis
10.	170	mjjk
11.	168	ManseMankeli
12.	165	outo_otus
13.	154	dreamer
14.	154	Salaliittoteoria
15.	154	epuli
16.	153	M. Rontti
17.	146	Team Kossu
18.	135	Cybbe
19.	135	verano
20.	124	pulmark
21.	104	TetedeCourse
22.	99	Th90
23.	99	JandoA
24.	79	nustrom
25.	68	Verkku
26.	66	Imlar
27.	66	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
28.	63	YGoo
29.	54	maupa
30.	51	Team JTu
31.	43	Je suis PANTANI
32.	42	J_K
33.	40	Centerplace
34.	38	Andy & Fränk
35.	37	Tenbosse
36.	36	Pei
37.	34	Hippo
38.	23	Googol
39.	21	Team Frosty
40.	17	Team tiger
41.	10	Paolo
42.	7	herne

Tilanne 

1.	1701	Team TMo
2.	1636	Jacq
3.	1567	ManseMankeli
4.	1501	M. Rontti
5.	1482	Sergeant
6.	1481	Kymis
7.	1460	jussi kanerva
8.	1364	Team OK
9.	1325	dreamer
10.	1291	Cybbe
11.	1274	PK30
12.	1257	Hippo
13.	1253	Googol
14.	1211	outo_otus
15.	1202	pulmark
16.	1196	Salaliittoteoria
17.	1151	Tuomo O joukkue
18.	1149	maupa
19.	1110	Team Kossu
20.	1106	Verkku
21.	1081	J_K
22.	1060	verano
23.	1051	Th90
24.	1020	epuli
25.	981	Centerplace
26.	957	Imlar
27.	956	Team tiger
28.	882	nustrom
29.	856	TetedeCourse
30.	855	herne
31.	843	YGoo
32.	795	Andy & Fränk
33.	788	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
34.	773	mjjk
35.	735	Tenbosse
36.	708	Team JTu
37.	668	Pei
38.	631	Helmez
39.	615	JandoA
40.	521	Paolo
41.	337	Je suis PANTANI
42.	270	Team Frosty

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	11	*

1.	100	-	MAJKA Rafal
2.	70	-	MARTIN Daniel
3.	50	-	BUCHMANN Emanuel
4.	35	-	PAUWELS Serge
5.	30	-	VOECKLER Thomas
6.	25	-	SIMON Julien
7.	20	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
8.	16	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
9.	13	-	FROOME Christopher
10.	10	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
11.	7	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
12.	5	-	SANCHEZ GONZALEZ Samuel
13.	3	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
14.	2	-	THOMAS Geraint
15.	1	-	GESINK Robert

keltainen paita:	25	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä paita:	20	-	GREIPEL André
pallopaita:	20	-	PORTE Richie
valkoinen paita:	15	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	MARTIN Daniel
paras joukkue:	5	-	TINKOFF - SAXO

Tulokset 

1.	141	M. Rontti
2.	135	Team Frosty
3.	127	nustrom
4.	121	dreamer
5.	91	mjjk
6.	85	Hippo
7.	81	epuli
8.	80	Kymis
9.	80	Team JTu
10.	75	Team OK
11.	64	Centerplace
12.	63	YGoo
13.	62	Th90
14.	61	JandoA
15.	60	Team TMo
16.	60	Helmez
17.	60	Paolo
18.	59	Tuomo O joukkue
19.	54	PK30
20.	54	outo_otus
21.	48	Team tiger
22.	47	Googol
23.	46	Jacq
24.	46	jussi kanerva
25.	44	Salaliittoteoria
26.	43	ManseMankeli
27.	43	Sergeant
28.	43	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
29.	42	pulmark
30.	41	Team Kossu
31.	39	Cybbe
32.	38	Je suis PANTANI
33.	35	herne
34.	35	Andy & Fränk
35.	30	verano
36.	29	maupa
37.	27	Verkku
38.	27	TetedeCourse
39.	24	Imlar
40.	17	J_K
41.	17	Tenbosse
42.	15	Pei

Tilanne 

1.	1761	Team TMo
2.	1682	Jacq
3.	1642	M. Rontti
4.	1610	ManseMankeli
5.	1561	Kymis
6.	1525	Sergeant
7.	1506	jussi kanerva
8.	1446	dreamer
9.	1439	Team OK
10.	1342	Hippo
11.	1330	Cybbe
12.	1328	PK30
13.	1300	Googol
14.	1265	outo_otus
15.	1244	pulmark
16.	1240	Salaliittoteoria
17.	1210	Tuomo O joukkue
18.	1178	maupa
19.	1151	Team Kossu
20.	1133	Verkku
21.	1113	Th90
22.	1101	epuli
23.	1098	J_K
24.	1090	verano
25.	1045	Centerplace
26.	1009	nustrom
27.	1004	Team tiger
28.	981	Imlar
29.	906	YGoo
30.	890	herne
31.	883	TetedeCourse
32.	864	mjjk
33.	831	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
34.	830	Andy & Fränk
35.	788	Team JTu
36.	752	Tenbosse
37.	691	Helmez
38.	683	Pei
39.	676	JandoA
40.	581	Paolo
41.	405	Team Frosty
42.	375	Je suis PANTANI

Ja tulosennuste:	

1.	3813	Team TMo
2.	3805	jussi kanerva
3.	3749	Jacq
4.	3514	M. Rontti
5.	3460	dreamer
6.	3390	Salaliittoteoria
7.	3360	Kymis
8.	3352	ManseMankeli
9.	3181	epuli
10.	3180	PK30
11.	3119	pulmark
12.	3033	Helmez
13.	3000	verano
14.	2999	Team OK
15.	2899	Sergeant
16.	2834	Googol
17.	2822	outo_otus
18.	2776	maupa
19.	2719	Tuomo O joukkue
20.	2681	Th90
21.	2614	TetedeCourse
22.	2613	Centerplace
23.	2606	Verkku
24.	2567	JandoA
25.	2528	YGoo
26.	2469	Imlar
27.	2444	Team Kossu
28.	2403	Cybbe
29.	2383	nustrom
30.	2376	mjjk
31.	2363	Team JTu
32.	2313	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
33.	2248	Hippo
34.	1967	J_K
35.	1749	Andy & Fränk
36.	1741	Pei
37.	1736	Team tiger
38.	1719	Tenbosse
39.	1633	herne
40.	1456	Paolo
41.	1377	Je suis PANTANI
42.	1028	Team Frosty

----------


## Googol

> Mitäpä tuumaatte pitäisikö tästä väsätä ensi vuodelle ihan online-peli open source-periaatteella ja yhteisponnistuksella? Löytyiskö muita tekemään?



Osaan mäkin jotain koodata, joten voin olla mukana. Voisi tietysti ehkä kysyä alkuperäisen idean keksijältä, jos ihan yleiseen jakoon peliä tehtäisiin. Alun perin peli on siis lähtöisin tuolta: http://www.gpro.net/gb/forum/ViewTop...?TopicId=15400 Mä voitin ekan pelin ja kun muutenkin tykkäsin pelistä ja ekan pelin järjestäjällä ei ollut intoa alkaa Vueltaa järjestämään, niin mä sitten rupesin. Siellä on siis jo 16. peli menossa.

----------


## M. Rontti

1500 - GREIPEL Andre => 1500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - DOWSETT ALex => 500 - GERAINT Thomas

-------------------------------------------------------
3000 - FROOME Chris
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1000 - MARTIN Daniel
500 - GERAINT Thomas
500 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - VANMARCKE Sep
--------------------------------------------------------

Vaihdot 7/8

----------


## Hippo

Äh! Viimeiset vaihdot ja pakko taipua Froomen suuntaan. 
Vaihdot 8/8; Nibali ja Martin ulos (-3500), Froome ja van Avermaet sisään (+3500).
Joukkue 16.7. alkaen

3000 - Froome Chris
2500 - Sagan Peter
1000 - Peraud Jean-Christophe
500 - van Avermaet Greg
500 - Barguil Warren
500 - Sepulveda Eduardo
500 - Stybar Zdenek
500 - Gautier Cyril
500 - Gallopin Tony
500 - Yates Simon

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Väärin meni Costan kanssa, kun keskeytti. No korvataan hänet ja Peraud TJVG:lla
Eli ulos 1000 Costa Rui ja 1000 Peraud Jean-Christophe
Sisään 1500 Van Garderen Tejay ja 500 Gallopin Tony

Joukkue nyt
3000    Quintana Nairo
  1500    Degenkolb John
  1500 Van Garderen Tejay
  1000    Mollema Bauke
  500 Gallopin Tony
  500    Barguil Warren
  500 Gesink Robert
  500    Arredondo Julian
  500 Frank Mathias
  500    Dennis Rohan

Vaihdot 6/8

Lähetetty minun Lenovo A7600-F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Frosty

Ulos: Degenkolb 1500, Pinot 1500, Péraud 1000, Bardet 1500, Zubeldia 500, yht. 6000. Sisään: Froome 3000, Van Garderen 1500, Thomas 500, Gallopin 500, Gesink 500 yht. 6000

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Osaan mäkin jotain koodata, joten voin olla mukana. Voisi tietysti ehkä kysyä alkuperäisen idean keksijältä, jos ihan yleiseen jakoon peliä tehtäisiin. Alun perin peli on siis lähtöisin tuolta: http://www.gpro.net/gb/forum/ViewTop...?TopicId=15400 Mä voitin ekan pelin ja kun muutenkin tykkäsin pelistä ja ekan pelin järjestäjällä ei ollut intoa alkaa Vueltaa järjestämään, niin mä sitten rupesin. Siellä on siis jo 16. peli menossa.



Kyllä ja alkuperäisenkin keksijän voisi kutsua esim. kommentoiman ja testaamaan!

----------


## Kossu

5. vaihto: ulos Costa sisään Gesink

Team Kossu
3000 Chris Froome
1500 Tejay van Garderen
500 Robert Gesink
500 Warren Barguil
1000 Rigoberto Uran
500 Zdenek Stybar
500 Leopold König
500 Simon Yates
500 Adriano Malori
500 Greg Van Avermaet
Rahat 9000/10000 ja vaihdot 5/8

----------


## Cybbe

Ulos NIBALI Vincenzo > Sisään CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto

----------


## epuli

Vaihto: Cimolai pois, tilalle Gesink

3000 Froome
1500 Van Garderen
1500 Greipel
1000 Mollema
500 Gallopin
500 Barguil
500 Meintjes
500 Arredondo
500 Cimolai
500 Stybar

10 000, vaihdot 6/8

----------


## Tuomo O

Vaihtoja
Gerrans ulos 
Dowsett ulos 
Barta ulos 

Gesink sisään 
Barguil sisään 
Martin sisään 

Eli vaihtojen 8/8 jälkeen

3000 - FROOME Chris
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - MARTIN Daniel
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - THOMAS Geraint
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain

----------


## Pesonito

Vaihdot 
1: NIBALI -> VALVERDE
2: COSTA -> MAJKA 
3: TAARAMÄE -> THOMAS
4: BOASSON HAGEN -> MOLLEMA
5: ROCHE -> MARTIN
Joukkue nyt

Andy & Fränk

2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
2500 - SAGAN Peter
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1000 - MOLLEMA Bauke
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 - THOMAS Geraint
500 - DOWSETT Alex
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - MARTIN Daniel

----------


## PK30

1000 - PERAUD Jen Christophe -> 1000 - ROLLAND Pierre

3000 - FROOME Chris
2500 - CONTADOR Alberto
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - ARREDONDO Julian
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - YATES Simon
--------------------------------
10000

Vaihdot 7/8

----------


## Googol

> 500 - MARTIN Daniel



Martin on 1000. Jätin Bartan.





> 500 - MARTIN Daniel



Samoin. Jätin Rochen.

---------------------------------

Costa -> Gesink.

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	12	*

1.	100	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
2.	70	-	FUGLSANG Jakob
3.	50	-	BARDET Romain
4.	35	-	IZAGUIRRE INSAUSTI Gorka
5.	30	-	MEINTJES Louis
6.	25	-	BARTA Jan
7.	20	-	SICARD Romain
8.	16	-	CHEREL Mickaël
9.	13	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
10.	10	-	FROOME Christopher
11.	7	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
12.	5	-	PINOT Thibaut
13.	3	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
14.	2	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
15.	1	-	ROLLAND Pierre

keltainen paita:	25	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	PORTE Richie
valkoinen paita:	15	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal
paras joukkue:	5	-	MOVISTAR TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	138	Salaliittoteoria
2.	136	Imlar
3.	123	maupa
4.	112	herne
5.	105	Team tiger
6.	103	Pei
7.	82	JandoA
8.	81	Jacq
9.	81	Tuomo O joukkue
10.	78	pulmark
11.	77	verano
12.	77	TetedeCourse
13.	73	Team OK
14.	68	epuli
15.	65	Paolo
16.	62	mjjk
17.	56	Helmez
18.	55	jussi kanerva
19.	55	Kymis
20.	55	ManseMankeli
21.	55	Sergeant
22.	55	Team JTu
23.	55	Hippo
24.	53	outo_otus
25.	48	dreamer
26.	45	Je suis PANTANI
27.	43	Team Kossu
28.	43	Andy & Fränk
29.	39	Team Frosty
30.	38	M. Rontti
31.	38	Centerplace
32.	38	YGoo
33.	37	PK30
34.	37	Cybbe
35.	35	Team TMo
36.	30	Googol
37.	30	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
38.	28	Th90
39.	27	nustrom
40.	20	Verkku
41.	2	J_K
42.	2	Tenbosse

Tilanne 

1.	1796	Team TMo
2.	1763	Jacq
3.	1680	M. Rontti
4.	1665	ManseMankeli
5.	1616	Kymis
6.	1580	Sergeant
7.	1561	jussi kanerva
8.	1512	Team OK
9.	1494	dreamer
10.	1397	Hippo
11.	1378	Salaliittoteoria
12.	1367	Cybbe
13.	1365	PK30
14.	1330	Googol
15.	1322	pulmark
16.	1318	outo_otus
17.	1301	maupa
18.	1291	Tuomo O joukkue
19.	1194	Team Kossu
20.	1169	epuli
21.	1167	verano
22.	1153	Verkku
23.	1141	Th90
24.	1117	Imlar
25.	1109	Team tiger
26.	1100	J_K
27.	1083	Centerplace
28.	1036	nustrom
29.	1002	herne
30.	960	TetedeCourse
31.	944	YGoo
32.	926	mjjk
33.	873	Andy & Fränk
34.	861	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
35.	843	Team JTu
36.	786	Pei
37.	758	JandoA
38.	754	Tenbosse
39.	747	Helmez
40.	646	Paolo
41.	444	Team Frosty
42.	420	Je suis PANTANI

----------


## Sergeant

Vaihdot 5 ja 6: Uran - Fuglsang, Farrar - Stybar

Joukkue 17.7. alkaen:

3000  FROOME Chris
2500  SAGAN Peter
1000  FUGLSANG Jakob
500   GALLOPIN Tony
500   VAN AVERMAET Greg
500   NAVARRO Daniel
500   CHAVANEL Sylvain
500   STYBAR Zdenek
500   ROCHE Nicolas
500   KÖNIG Leopold

----------


## Verkku

500 DENNIS Rohan --> 500 GESINK Robert

Joukkue nyt:

2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
2500 SAGAN Peter
1000 MOLLEMA Bauke
1000 URAN Rigoberto
500 STYBAR Zdenek
500 THOMAS Geraint
500 GESINK Robert
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 KONIG Leopold
500 GALLOPIN Tony

10 000 vaihdot 6/8



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kossu

6. vaihto: ulos Uran ulos + pankissa olleet rahat -> tilalle Valverde

Team Kossu
3000 Chris Froome
2000 Alejandro Valverde
1500 Tejay van Garderen
500 Robert Gesink
500 Warren Barguil
500 Zdenek Stybar
500 Leopold König
500 Simon Yates
500 Adriano Malori
500 Greg Van Avermaet
Rahat 10000/10000 ja vaihdot 6/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	13	*

1.	100	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
2.	70	-	SAGAN Peter
3.	50	-	BAKELANTS Jan
4.	35	-	DEGENKOLB John
5.	30	-	MARTENS Paul
6.	25	-	FROOME Christopher
7.	20	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
8.	16	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
9.	13	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
10.	10	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
11.	7	-	GALLOPIN Tony
12.	5	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
13.	3	-	GESINK Robert
14.	2	-	THOMAS Geraint
15.	1	-	STYBAR Zdenek

keltainen paita:	25	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
valkoinen paita:	15	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	DE GENDT Thomas
paras joukkue:	5	-	BMC RACING TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	263	Jacq
2.	255	ManseMankeli
3.	253	Sergeant
4.	253	Hippo
5.	241	maupa
6.	230	Verkku
7.	227	verano
8.	205	Team TMo
9.	203	Salaliittoteoria
10.	182	PK30
11.	180	Cybbe
12.	178	Team OK
13.	178	dreamer
14.	176	Centerplace
15.	174	Team Kossu
16.	170	Kymis
17.	169	outo_otus
18.	168	pulmark
19.	164	Team JTu
20.	161	Team tiger
21.	158	Googol
22.	157	Paolo
23.	152	jussi kanerva
24.	141	herne
25.	129	J_K
26.	120	TetedeCourse
27.	119	Imlar
28.	112	Andy & Fränk
29.	91	Tuomo O joukkue
30.	90	Helmez
31.	85	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
32.	81	mjjk
33.	81	JandoA
34.	80	M. Rontti
35.	80	YGoo
36.	79	Pei
37.	77	Team Frosty
38.	76	epuli
39.	59	Tenbosse
40.	41	Je suis PANTANI
41.	32	Th90
42.	27	nustrom

Tilanne 

1.	2026	Jacq
2.	2001	Team TMo
3.	1920	ManseMankeli
4.	1833	Sergeant
5.	1786	Kymis
6.	1760	M. Rontti
7.	1713	jussi kanerva
8.	1690	Team OK
9.	1672	dreamer
10.	1650	Hippo
11.	1581	Salaliittoteoria
12.	1547	Cybbe
13.	1547	PK30
14.	1542	maupa
15.	1490	pulmark
16.	1488	Googol
17.	1487	outo_otus
18.	1394	verano
19.	1383	Verkku
20.	1382	Tuomo O joukkue
21.	1368	Team Kossu
22.	1270	Team tiger
23.	1259	Centerplace
24.	1245	epuli
25.	1236	Imlar
26.	1229	J_K
27.	1173	Th90
28.	1143	herne
29.	1080	TetedeCourse
30.	1063	nustrom
31.	1024	YGoo
32.	1007	mjjk
33.	1007	Team JTu
34.	985	Andy & Fränk
35.	946	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
36.	865	Pei
37.	839	JandoA
38.	837	Helmez
39.	813	Tenbosse
40.	803	Paolo
41.	521	Team Frosty
42.	461	Je suis PANTANI

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	14	*

1.	100	-	CUMMINGS Stephen
2.	70	-	PINOT Thibaut
3.	50	-	BARDET Romain
4.	35	-	URAN Rigoberto
5.	30	-	SAGAN Peter
6.	25	-	GAUTIER Cyril
7.	20	-	PLAZA MOLINA Ruben
8.	16	-	JUNGELS Bob
9.	13	-	CASTROVIEJO NICOLAS Jonathan
10.	10	-	YATES Simon
11.	7	-	BAKELANTS Jan
12.	5	-	PANTANO GOMEZ Jarlinson
13.	3	-	PERICHON Pierre-Luc
14.	2	-	KOREN Kristjan
15.	1	-	DE KORT Koen

keltainen paita:	25	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
valkoinen paita:	15	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	PERICHON Pierre-Luc
paras joukkue:	5	-	AG2R LA MONDIALE

Tulokset 

1.	115	Hippo
2.	110	ManseMankeli
3.	110	verano
4.	105	maupa
5.	85	Verkku
6.	80	jussi kanerva
7.	75	Jacq
8.	75	Sergeant
9.	70	outo_otus
10.	65	TetedeCourse
11.	60	Team TMo
12.	60	Cybbe
13.	60	Centerplace
14.	60	Th90
15.	60	YGoo
16.	60	Team JTu
17.	60	Paolo
18.	55	Salaliittoteoria
19.	55	Team tiger
20.	55	Pei
21.	50	Imlar
22.	50	Andy & Fränk
23.	50	JandoA
24.	40	mjjk
25.	35	dreamer
26.	35	PK30
27.	35	Team Kossu
28.	35	J_K
29.	35	Helmez
30.	35	Team Frosty
31.	30	herne
32.	25	Kymis
33.	25	M. Rontti
34.	25	Team OK
35.	25	pulmark
36.	25	Googol
37.	25	Tuomo O joukkue
38.	25	epuli
39.	20	nustrom
40.	20	Je suis PANTANI
41.	16	Tenbosse
42.	15	Team Happo-Kriisipankki

Tilanne 

1.	2101	Jacq
2.	2061	Team TMo
3.	2030	ManseMankeli
4.	1908	Sergeant
5.	1811	Kymis
6.	1793	jussi kanerva
7.	1785	M. Rontti
8.	1765	Hippo
9.	1715	Team OK
10.	1707	dreamer
11.	1647	maupa
12.	1636	Salaliittoteoria
13.	1607	Cybbe
14.	1582	PK30
15.	1557	outo_otus
16.	1515	pulmark
17.	1513	Googol
18.	1504	verano
19.	1468	Verkku
20.	1407	Tuomo O joukkue
21.	1403	Team Kossu
22.	1325	Team tiger
23.	1319	Centerplace
24.	1286	Imlar
25.	1270	epuli
26.	1264	J_K
27.	1233	Th90
28.	1173	herne
29.	1145	TetedeCourse
30.	1084	YGoo
31.	1083	nustrom
32.	1067	Team JTu
33.	1047	mjjk
34.	1035	Andy & Fränk
35.	961	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
36.	920	Pei
37.	889	JandoA
38.	872	Helmez
39.	863	Paolo
40.	829	Tenbosse
41.	556	Team Frosty
42.	481	Je suis PANTANI

----------


## Helmez

vaihto 6:
500 - SEPULVEDA Eduardo  ->  500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg

Joukkue:
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 - YATES Simon
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - BARGUIL Warren
3000 - FROOME Chris
500 - THOMAS Geraint
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg

----------


## Googol

Van Avermaet otti ja lähti vauvaa odottamaan. Ei vaihtoa.

----------


## OK93

Viimeistä viedään kun Van Avermaet otti ja lähti: sisään Frank.

3000 FROOME Chris
2000 VALVERDE Alejandro
1500 PORTE Richie
500 FRANK Mathias
500 GALLOPIN Tony
500 GESINK Robert
500 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 KÖNIG Leopold
500 ROCHE Nicolas
500 TEKLEHAIMANOT Daniel

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	15	*

1.	100	-	GREIPEL André
2.	70	-	DEGENKOLB John
3.	50	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
4.	35	-	SAGAN Peter
5.	30	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
6.	25	-	NAVARDAUSKAS Ramunas
7.	20	-	LAPORTE Christophe
8.	16	-	MATTHEWS Michael
9.	13	-	CIMOLAI Davide
10.	10	-	VACHON Florian
11.	7	-	PANTANO GOMEZ Jarlinson
12.	5	-	BAKELANTS Jan
13.	3	-	VOSS Paul
14.	2	-	MARTENS Paul
15.	1	-	COQUARD Bryan

keltainen paita:	25	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
valkoinen paita:	15	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	SAGAN Peter
paras joukkue:	5	-	MTN - QHUBEKA

Tulokset 

1.	195	Team TMo
2.	130	epuli
3.	125	Kymis
4.	125	YGoo
5.	125	Team JTu
6.	120	herne
7.	120	Tenbosse
8.	115	Googol
9.	115	Th90
10.	90	Jacq
11.	90	ManseMankeli
12.	90	Sergeant
13.	90	jussi kanerva
14.	90	Hippo
15.	90	Pei
16.	85	maupa
17.	85	verano
18.	85	TetedeCourse
19.	85	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
20.	66	J_K
21.	65	Verkku
22.	65	Imlar
23.	65	Andy & Fränk
24.	55	Team tiger
25.	50	nustrom
26.	45	Salaliittoteoria
27.	45	mjjk
28.	45	JandoA
29.	30	Team OK
30.	25	M. Rontti
31.	25	dreamer
32.	25	Cybbe
33.	25	PK30
34.	25	outo_otus
35.	25	Tuomo O joukkue
36.	25	Team Kossu
37.	25	Centerplace
38.	25	Helmez
39.	25	Paolo
40.	25	Team Frosty
41.	20	pulmark
42.	15	Je suis PANTANI

Tilanne 

1.	2256	Team TMo
2.	2191	Jacq
3.	2120	ManseMankeli
4.	1998	Sergeant
5.	1936	Kymis
6.	1883	jussi kanerva
7.	1855	Hippo
8.	1810	M. Rontti
9.	1745	Team OK
10.	1732	dreamer
11.	1732	maupa
12.	1681	Salaliittoteoria
13.	1632	Cybbe
14.	1628	Googol
15.	1607	PK30
16.	1589	verano
17.	1582	outo_otus
18.	1535	pulmark
19.	1533	Verkku
20.	1432	Tuomo O joukkue
21.	1428	Team Kossu
22.	1400	epuli
23.	1380	Team tiger
24.	1351	Imlar
25.	1348	Th90
26.	1344	Centerplace
27.	1330	J_K
28.	1293	herne
29.	1230	TetedeCourse
30.	1209	YGoo
31.	1192	Team JTu
32.	1133	nustrom
33.	1100	Andy & Fränk
34.	1092	mjjk
35.	1046	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
36.	1010	Pei
37.	949	Tenbosse
38.	934	JandoA
39.	897	Helmez
40.	888	Paolo
41.	581	Team Frosty
42.	496	Je suis PANTANI

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	16	*

1.	100	-	PLAZA MOLINA Ruben
2.	70	-	SAGAN Peter
3.	50	-	PANTANO GOMEZ Jarlinson
4.	35	-	GESCHKE Simon
5.	30	-	JUNGELS Bob
6.	25	-	RIBLON Christophe
7.	20	-	TEKLEHAYMANOT Daniel
8.	16	-	DE GENDT Thomas
9.	13	-	MATE MARDONES Luis Angel
10.	10	-	VOECKLER Thomas
11.	7	-	FEDRIGO Pierrick
12.	5	-	GRIVKO Andriy
13.	3	-	PAUWELS Serge
14.	2	-	GOLAS Michal
15.	1	-	ERVITI Imanol

keltainen paita:	25	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
valkoinen paita:	15	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	SAGAN Peter
paras joukkue:	5	-	MTN - QHUBEKA

Tulokset 

1.	125	Jacq
2.	125	ManseMankeli
3.	125	Sergeant
4.	125	jussi kanerva
5.	125	Hippo
6.	120	maupa
7.	120	verano
8.	120	TetedeCourse
9.	110	Andy & Fränk
10.	100	Verkku
11.	100	Imlar
12.	75	mjjk
13.	65	JandoA
14.	50	Team OK
15.	45	Salaliittoteoria
16.	35	Team tiger
17.	35	Team Frosty
18.	30	epuli
19.	30	Tenbosse
20.	25	Team TMo
21.	25	Kymis
22.	25	M. Rontti
23.	25	dreamer
24.	25	Cybbe
25.	25	PK30
26.	25	outo_otus
27.	25	Tuomo O joukkue
28.	25	Team Kossu
29.	25	Centerplace
30.	25	YGoo
31.	25	Team JTu
32.	25	Helmez
33.	25	Paolo
34.	20	pulmark
35.	20	herne
36.	20	nustrom
37.	20	Pei
38.	15	Googol
39.	15	Th90
40.	15	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
41.	15	Je suis PANTANI
42.	0	J_K

Tilanne 

1.	2316	Jacq
2.	2281	Team TMo
3.	2245	ManseMankeli
4.	2123	Sergeant
5.	2008	jussi kanerva
6.	1980	Hippo
7.	1961	Kymis
8.	1852	maupa
9.	1835	M. Rontti
10.	1795	Team OK
11.	1757	dreamer
12.	1726	Salaliittoteoria
13.	1709	verano
14.	1657	Cybbe
15.	1643	Googol
16.	1633	Verkku
17.	1632	PK30
18.	1607	outo_otus
19.	1555	pulmark
20.	1457	Tuomo O joukkue
21.	1453	Team Kossu
22.	1451	Imlar
23.	1430	epuli
24.	1415	Team tiger
25.	1369	Centerplace
26.	1363	Th90
27.	1350	TetedeCourse
28.	1330	J_K
29.	1313	herne
30.	1234	YGoo
31.	1217	Team JTu
32.	1210	Andy & Fränk
33.	1167	mjjk
34.	1153	nustrom
35.	1061	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
36.	1030	Pei
37.	999	JandoA
38.	979	Tenbosse
39.	922	Helmez
40.	913	Paolo
41.	616	Team Frosty
42.	511	Je suis PANTANI

----------


## TMo

Vaihto 6: Uran -> Rolland
Vaihto 7: VAN AVERMAET -> GESINK
joukkue nyt
Team TMo
3000 - FROOME Chris
1500 - DEGENKOLB John
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
500 - ROHAN Dennis
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - THOMAS Geraint
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - GALLOPIN Tony

----------


## Verkku

Last change.

2500 NIBALI Vincenzo --> 3000 FROOME Chris 

1000 URAN Rigoberto --> 500 BARGUIL Warren

Joukkue nyt:

3000 FROOME Chris
2500 SAGAN Peter
1000 MOLLEMA Bauke
500 BARGUIL Warren
500 STYBAR Zdenek
500 THOMAS Geraint
500 GESINK Robert
500 VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 KONIG Leopold
500 GALLOPIN Tony

10 000 vaihdot 8/8 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jussi kanerva

7. vaihto *kruijswijk 500* *>* BARGUIL 500

*uusi joukkue* 

*froome 3000
sagan 2500
martin 1000
GESINK 500
VUILLERMOZ 500
frank 500
gallopin 500
arrendo 500
*BARGUIL 500
*thomas 500*

----------


## ManseMankeli

Vaihdot 7/8
 500 VAN AVERMAET Greg--> 500 - BARGUIL Warren
 nyt siis
 3000 - FROOME Chris 
 1000 - ricoberto uran 
 500 -  BARGUIL Warren
 2500 - SAGAN Peter 
 500 - ARREDONDO Julian
 500 - STYBAR Zdenek
 500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
 500 --KÖNIG Leopold 
 500 - GALLOPIN Tony 
 500 - THOMAS Geraint

----------


## Centerplace

Vaihdot 6 ja 7. Van Avermaet -> Barguil ja Uran -> Rodriguez

Eli joukkue nyt,
3000 FROOME Christopher
500 GESINK Robert
1500 VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1500 RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1000 MOLLEMA Bauke
500 BARGUIL Warren
500 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 ARREDONDO Julian
500 STYBAR Zdenek
500 THOMAS Geraint

10000/10000

----------


## Jacq

peesataan.. Van Avermat -> Barguil, vaihto 7/8

Lähetetty minun XT1039 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Paolo

Ja minä myös: Van Avermaet -> Barguil

Vaihto 8/8.

----------


## verano

Vaihdot 6-7/8:
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg    ->    500 - FRANK Mathias
1000 - URAN Rigoberto        ->    1000 - MOLLEMA Bauke


Muut:
3000 - QUINTANA Nairo
2500 - SAGAN Peter
500 - YATES Simon
500 - THOMAS Geraint
500 - MEINTJES Louis
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - BARGUIL Warren
yhteensä 10 000

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Viimeinen vaihto:
 Van Avermaet + 500 -> Bauke Mollema

Joukkue nyt:
3000 - Froome
1500 - Rodriguez
1500 - Van Garderen
1000 - Mollema
500 - Thomas
500 - Barguil
500 - Gallopin
500 - Gesink
500 - Simon Yates
500 - Stybar

----------


## Kossu

GVA -> Geraint Thomas

Team Kossu
3000 Chris Froome
2000 Alejandro Valverde
1500 Tejay van Garderen
500 Robert Gesink
500 Warren Barguil
500 Zdenek Stybar
500 Leopold König
500 Simon Yates
500 Adriano Malori
500 Geraint Thomas
Rahat 10000/10000 ja vaihdot 7/8

----------


## tiger

Greg  van Avermaet ulos, Tony Gallopin sisään. Molemmat 500. Vaihdot 7/8.

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sergeant

Vaihto 7: Van Avermaet - Gesink Ropert

----------


## JTu

Tällä tiimillä Pariisiin:

Vaihto 8: VAN AVERMAET Greg —> GESINK Robert

3000 - FROOME Chris
1500 - PORTE Richie
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1000 - URAN Rigoberto
500 - ARREDONDO Julian
500 - BARGUIL Warren
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 - THOMAS Geraint

10 000/10 000, vaihdot 8/8

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Ja sitten keskeytyksen ja Tonyn hiipumisen takia viimeiset vaihdot:
Ulos: 1500 Van Garderen Tejay, 500Gallopin Tony
Sisään: 1500 Greipel Andre, 500 Thomas Geraint

Lopullinen joukkue:

3000    Quintana Nairo
  1500    Degenkolb John
  1500 Greipel Andre
  1000    Mollema Bauke
  500 Thomas Geraint
  500    Barguil Warren
  500 Gesink Robert
  500    Arredondo Julian
  500 Frank Mathias
  500    Dennis Rohan

Vaihdot 8/8

----------


## Imlar

Vaihto:
Ulos: Tejay Van Garderen, Daniel Navarro ja Peter Kennaugh (1500+500+500)
Sisään: Robert Gesink, Geraint Thomas ja Romain Bardet (500+500+1500)

Joukkue 23.7. alkaen:

Sagan Peter 2500
Valverde Alejandro 2000
Bardet Romain 1500
Fuglsang Jakob 1000
Stybar Zdenek 500
Barta Jan 500
Arredondo Julian 500
Barguil Warren 500
Gesink Robert 500
Thomas Geraint 500

Yht. 10 000, vaihtoja käytetty 6/8

----------


## M. Rontti

1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay => 1500 - GREIPEL Andre
-------------------------------------------------------
3000 - FROOME Chris
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1000 - MARTIN Daniel
500 - GERAINT Thomas
500 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - VANMARCKE Sep
--------------------------------------------------------

Vaihdot 8/8

----------


## mjjk

Vaihtoja kehiin:

6. GALLOPIN -> PAUWELS
7. STYBAR ->THOMAS


Uusi joukkue:
3000 - FROOME Chris
3000 - QUINTANA  Nairo
500 - GESINK Robert
500   - VOECKLER Thomas 
500   - TEKLEHAIMANOT Deniel
500   - CHAVANEL Sylvain
500   - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500   - PAUWELS Serge
500   - THOMAS Geraint
500   - GENIEZ Alexandre

----------


## Helmez

Yritetäänpä  vaihtoa 6 uudestaan sitten ja kapteeni tietysti keskeytti tässä vaiheessa

vaihdot 6 ja 7:
500 - SEPULVEDA Eduardo  -> 500 - FRANK Mathias
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay -> 1500 - GREIPEL Andre


Joukkue:

500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 - YATES Simon
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - BARGUIL Warren
3000 - FROOME Chris
500 - THOMAS Geraint
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
500 - FRANK Mathias
1500 - GREIPEL Andre

----------


## Kossu

TVG -> Purito

Team Kossu
3000 Chris Froome
2000 Alejandro Valverde
1500 Joaquim Rodriguez
500 Robert Gesink
500 Warren Barguil
500 Zdenek Stybar
500 Leopold König
500 Simon Yates
500 Adriano Malori
500 Geraint Thomas
Rahat 10000/10000 ja vaihdot 8/8

----------


## epuli

Vaihto: TVG pois ja Purito tilalle

3000 Froome
1500 Rodriguez
1500 Greipel
1000 Mollema
500 Gallopin
500 Barguil
500 Meintjes
500 Arredondo
500 Cimolai
500 Stybar

10 000, vaihdot 7/8

----------


## Centerplace

Viimeinen vaihto Van Gardener -> Greipel.
Eli Pariisiin saavutaan näillä.

3000 FROOME Christopher
500 GESINK Robert
1500 GREIPEL Andre
1500 RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1000 MOLLEMA Bauke
500 BARGUIL Warren
500 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 ARREDONDO Julian
500 STYBAR Zdenek
500 THOMAS Geraint

10000/10000

----------


## M. Rontti

Muutetaanpas kuitenkin tuota viimeistä vaihtoa, jos Rodriguez innostuisi pallopaidasta

1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay => 1500 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
-------------------------------------------------------
3000 - FROOME Chris
1500 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1000 - MARTIN Daniel
500 - GERAINT Thomas
500 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - VANMARCKE Sep
--------------------------------------------------------

Vaihdot 8/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	17	*

1.	100	-	GESCHKE Simon
2.	70	-	TALANSKY Andrew
3.	50	-	URAN Rigoberto
4.	35	-	PINOT Thibaut
5.	30	-	FRANK Mathias
6.	25	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
7.	20	-	ROCHE Nicholas
8.	16	-	CASTROVIEJO NICOLAS Jonathan
9.	13	-	PAUWELS Serge
10.	10	-	YATES Adam
11.	7	-	BAKELANTS Jan
12.	5	-	TEKLEHAYMANOT Daniel
13.	3	-	MAJKA Rafal
14.	2	-	KUDUS GHEBREMEDHIN Merhawi
15.	1	-	HESJEDAL Ryder

keltainen paita:	25	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
valkoinen paita:	15	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	GESCHKE Simon
paras joukkue:	5	-	MTN - QHUBEKA

Tulokset 

1.	170	outo_otus
2.	120	ManseMankeli
3.	110	Team OK
4.	100	Cybbe
5.	100	Team JTu
6.	100	Team tiger
7.	95	YGoo
8.	95	Pei
9.	95	Paolo
10.	90	maupa
11.	90	Th90
12.	90	nustrom
13.	75	jussi kanerva
14.	75	mjjk
15.	70	verano
16.	70	Centerplace
17.	65	Sergeant
18.	65	TetedeCourse
19.	50	dreamer
20.	50	Kymis
21.	50	Helmez
22.	50	JandoA
23.	50	J_K
24.	50	Je suis PANTANI
25.	45	Jacq
26.	45	Team TMo
27.	45	Salaliittoteoria
28.	45	Verkku
29.	45	Hippo
30.	45	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
31.	45	herne
32.	43	Andy & Fränk
33.	30	epuli
34.	28	M. Rontti
35.	28	Team Frosty
36.	25	PK30
37.	25	Tuomo O joukkue
38.	25	Team Kossu
39.	20	pulmark
40.	20	Imlar
41.	15	Googol
42.	0	Tenbosse

Tilanne 

1.	2365	ManseMankeli
2.	2361	Jacq
3.	2326	Team TMo
4.	2188	Sergeant
5.	2083	jussi kanerva
6.	2025	Hippo
7.	2011	Kymis
8.	1942	maupa
9.	1905	Team OK
10.	1863	M. Rontti
11.	1807	dreamer
12.	1777	outo_otus
13.	1771	Salaliittoteoria
14.	1757	Cybbe
15.	1754	verano
16.	1678	Verkku
17.	1658	Googol
18.	1657	PK30
19.	1605	pulmark
20.	1515	Team tiger
21.	1482	Tuomo O joukkue
22.	1478	Team Kossu
23.	1471	Imlar
24.	1460	epuli
25.	1453	Th90
26.	1439	Centerplace
27.	1415	TetedeCourse
28.	1380	J_K
29.	1358	herne
30.	1329	YGoo
31.	1317	Team JTu
32.	1253	Andy & Fränk
33.	1243	nustrom
34.	1242	mjjk
35.	1125	Pei
36.	1106	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
37.	1049	JandoA
38.	1008	Paolo
39.	979	Tenbosse
40.	972	Helmez
41.	644	Team Frosty
42.	561	Je suis PANTANI

----------


## Frosty

Van Garderen ulos, Porte sisään.

----------


## TetedeCourse

5. vaihto 500 - GENIEZ Alexandre ulos --> 500 Geraint Thomas sisään

3000 - QUINTANA Nairo
2500 - SAGAN Peter
1000 - MOLLEMA Bauke
500 - Geraint Thomas
500 - Arredondo Julian
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 - Meintjes Luis
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - Barguil Warren

----------


## TetedeCourse

6. vaihto 500 - Meintjes Luis ulos --> 500 FRANK Mathias sisään

3000 - QUINTANA Nairo
2500 - SAGAN Peter
1000 - MOLLEMA Bauke
500 - Geraint Thomas
500 - Arredondo Julian
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 - FRANK Mathias
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - Barguil Warren

----------


## YGoo

Päivän myöhässä Tejay pois... 

1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay -> 1500 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim

3000 - FROOME Chris
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1500 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1000 - URAN Rigoberto
500 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - THOMAS Geraint
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

Vaihdot 8/8, yhteensä 10 000

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	18	*

1.	100	-	BARDET Romain
2.	70	-	ROLLAND Pierre
3.	50	-	ANACONA Winner Anrew
4.	35	-	JUNGELS Bob
5.	30	-	FUGLSANG Jakob
6.	25	-	PAUWELS Serge
7.	20	-	GAUTIER Cyril
8.	16	-	CARUSO Damiano
9.	13	-	TALANSKY Andrew
10.	10	-	BARGUIL Warren
11.	7	-	GESINK Robert
12.	5	-	FROOME Christopher
13.	3	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
14.	2	-	THOMAS Geraint
15.	1	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto

keltainen paita:	25	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
valkoinen paita:	15	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	BARDET Romain
paras joukkue:	5	-	MOVISTAR TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	187	Imlar
2.	139	Jacq
3.	118	PK30
4.	109	Team TMo
5.	109	Team Frosty
6.	91	Pei
7.	90	Th90
8.	87	Sergeant
9.	84	mjjk
10.	82	Team Kossu
11.	80	Hippo
12.	69	jussi kanerva
13.	69	Salaliittoteoria
14.	69	Verkku
15.	69	Centerplace
16.	67	epuli
17.	67	JandoA
18.	62	ManseMankeli
19.	59	verano
20.	59	TetedeCourse
21.	57	maupa
22.	57	Tuomo O joukkue
23.	57	Helmez
24.	52	M. Rontti
25.	51	outo_otus
26.	49	Team JTu
27.	45	Team OK
28.	45	pulmark
29.	43	nustrom
30.	42	Paolo
31.	40	dreamer
32.	39	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
33.	38	Cybbe
34.	38	Tenbosse
35.	35	Andy & Fränk
36.	32	Kymis
37.	32	YGoo
38.	31	herne
39.	29	Googol
40.	28	Je suis PANTANI
41.	21	Team tiger
42.	3	J_K

Tilanne 

1.	2500	Jacq
2.	2435	Team TMo
3.	2427	ManseMankeli
4.	2275	Sergeant
5.	2152	jussi kanerva
6.	2105	Hippo
7.	2043	Kymis
8.	1999	maupa
9.	1950	Team OK
10.	1915	M. Rontti
11.	1847	dreamer
12.	1840	Salaliittoteoria
13.	1828	outo_otus
14.	1813	verano
15.	1795	Cybbe
16.	1775	PK30
17.	1747	Verkku
18.	1687	Googol
19.	1658	Imlar
20.	1650	pulmark
21.	1560	Team Kossu
22.	1543	Th90
23.	1539	Tuomo O joukkue
24.	1536	Team tiger
25.	1527	epuli
26.	1508	Centerplace
27.	1474	TetedeCourse
28.	1389	herne
29.	1383	J_K
30.	1366	Team JTu
31.	1361	YGoo
32.	1326	mjjk
33.	1288	Andy & Fränk
34.	1286	nustrom
35.	1216	Pei
36.	1145	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
37.	1116	JandoA
38.	1050	Paolo
39.	1029	Helmez
40.	1017	Tenbosse
41.	753	Team Frosty
42.	589	Je suis PANTANI

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	19	*

1.	100	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
2.	70	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
3.	50	-	FROOME Christopher
4.	35	-	PINOT Thibaut
5.	30	-	BARDET Romain
6.	25	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
7.	20	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
8.	16	-	GESINK Robert
9.	13	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
10.	10	-	SANCHEZ GONZALEZ Samuel
11.	7	-	ROLLAND Pierre
12.	5	-	TALANSKY Andrew
13.	3	-	PLAZA MOLINA Ruben
14.	2	-	FRANK Mathias
15.	1	-	MAJKA Rafal

keltainen paita:	25	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
valkoinen paita:	15	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	ROLLAND Pierre
paras joukkue:	5	-	MOVISTAR TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	194	mjjk
2.	194	JandoA
3.	161	verano
4.	161	TetedeCourse
5.	149	pulmark
6.	146	Team Kossu
7.	141	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
8.	140	Th90
9.	133	Je suis PANTANI
10.	131	Salaliittoteoria
11.	131	Verkku
12.	131	epuli
13.	131	Centerplace
14.	128	Jacq
15.	128	nustrom
16.	123	Team OK
17.	123	Helmez
18.	121	Tuomo O joukkue
19.	119	Googol
20.	113	jussi kanerva
21.	111	Sergeant
22.	110	outo_otus
23.	109	Team Frosty
24.	108	Team TMo
25.	108	PK30
26.	96	M. Rontti
27.	96	Imlar
28.	95	ManseMankeli
29.	95	Hippo
30.	95	YGoo
31.	91	Cybbe
32.	91	Team JTu
33.	76	maupa
34.	76	Andy & Fränk
35.	75	Kymis
36.	75	dreamer
37.	75	Paolo
38.	37	Pei
39.	30	herne
40.	20	Team tiger
41.	0	J_K
42.	0	Tenbosse

Tilanne 

1.	2628	Jacq
2.	2543	Team TMo
3.	2522	ManseMankeli
4.	2386	Sergeant
5.	2265	jussi kanerva
6.	2200	Hippo
7.	2118	Kymis
8.	2075	maupa
9.	2073	Team OK
10.	2011	M. Rontti
11.	1974	verano
12.	1971	Salaliittoteoria
13.	1938	outo_otus
14.	1922	dreamer
15.	1886	Cybbe
16.	1883	PK30
17.	1878	Verkku
18.	1806	Googol
19.	1799	pulmark
20.	1754	Imlar
21.	1706	Team Kossu
22.	1683	Th90
23.	1660	Tuomo O joukkue
24.	1658	epuli
25.	1639	Centerplace
26.	1635	TetedeCourse
27.	1556	Team tiger
28.	1520	mjjk
29.	1457	Team JTu
30.	1456	YGoo
31.	1419	herne
32.	1414	nustrom
33.	1383	J_K
34.	1364	Andy & Fränk
35.	1310	JandoA
36.	1286	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
37.	1253	Pei
38.	1152	Helmez
39.	1125	Paolo
40.	1017	Tenbosse
41.	862	Team Frosty
42.	722	Je suis PANTANI

----------


## jussi kanerva

vähän paksumpaa reittä pariisin kiriin

viimene vaihto *martin 1000**>*COQUARD 1000

*uusi joukkue* 

*froome 3000
sagan 2500
*COQUARD 1000*
GESINK 500
VUILLERMOZ 500
frank 500
gallopin 500
arrendo 500
BARGUIL 500
thomas 500*

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	20	*

1.	100	-	PINOT Thibaut
2.	70	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
3.	50	-	HESJEDAL Ryder
4.	35	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
5.	30	-	FROOME Christopher
6.	25	-	ROLLAND Pierre
7.	20	-	PORTE Richie
8.	16	-	ANACONA Winner Anrew
9.	13	-	POELS Wouter
10.	10	-	PLAZA MOLINA Ruben
11.	7	-	YATES Simon
12.	5	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
13.	3	-	JUNGELS Bob
14.	2	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
15.	1	-	NIBALI Vincenzo

keltainen paita:	25	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	BARDET Romain
valkoinen paita:	15	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	GENIEZ Alexandre
paras joukkue:	5	-	MOVISTAR TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	155	mjjk
2.	152	JandoA
3.	140	Je suis PANTANI
4.	137	pulmark
5.	124	Th90
6.	119	verano
7.	115	Team OK
8.	112	Team Kossu
9.	112	TetedeCourse
10.	107	Team Frosty
11.	102	outo_otus
12.	102	Helmez
13.	100	Jacq
14.	97	Googol
15.	95	Tuomo O joukkue
16.	92	nustrom
17.	92	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
18.	87	PK30
19.	82	Hippo
20.	80	Team TMo
21.	80	Imlar
22.	77	Verkku
23.	75	ManseMankeli
24.	75	Sergeant
25.	75	jussi kanerva
26.	75	Kymis
27.	75	Team JTu
28.	75	Paolo
29.	69	Salaliittoteoria
30.	67	Andy & Fränk
31.	62	dreamer
32.	62	epuli
33.	62	Centerplace
34.	60	M. Rontti
35.	60	YGoo
36.	55	Cybbe
37.	30	Pei
38.	27	maupa
39.	22	herne
40.	5	Team tiger
41.	3	Tenbosse
42.	0	J_K

Tilanne 

1.	2728	Jacq
2.	2623	Team TMo
3.	2597	ManseMankeli
4.	2461	Sergeant
5.	2340	jussi kanerva
6.	2282	Hippo
7.	2193	Kymis
8.	2188	Team OK
9.	2102	maupa
10.	2080	verano
11.	2071	M. Rontti
12.	2040	Salaliittoteoria
13.	2040	outo_otus
14.	1984	dreamer
15.	1983	PK30
16.	1955	Verkku
17.	1954	Cybbe
18.	1923	pulmark
19.	1890	Googol
20.	1834	Imlar
21.	1818	Team Kossu
22.	1794	Th90
23.	1755	Tuomo O joukkue
24.	1734	TetedeCourse
25.	1720	epuli
26.	1701	Centerplace
27.	1662	mjjk
28.	1574	Team tiger
29.	1532	Team JTu
30.	1516	YGoo
31.	1493	nustrom
32.	1454	herne
33.	1449	JandoA
34.	1431	Andy & Fränk
35.	1396	J_K
36.	1365	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
37.	1296	Pei
38.	1254	Helmez
39.	1200	Paolo
40.	1033	Tenbosse
41.	969	Team Frosty
42.	849	Je suis PANTANI

----------


## Jacq

viimeinen vaihto

Rolland --> Coquard

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	21	*

1.	100	-	GREIPEL André
2.	70	-	COQUARD Bryan
3.	50	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
4.	35	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
5.	30	-	DEMARE Arnaud
6.	25	-	CAVENDISH Mark
7.	20	-	SAGAN Peter
8.	16	-	DEGENKOLB John
9.	13	-	MATTHEWS Michael
10.	10	-	NAVARDAUSKAS Ramunas
11.	7	-	TRENTIN Matteo
12.	5	-	LAPORTE Christophe
13.	3	-	SOUPE Geoffrey
14.	2	-	VANMARCKE Sep
15.	1	-	PANTANO GOMEZ Jarlinson

keltainen paita:	25	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	BARDET Romain
valkoinen paita:	15	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
paras joukkue:	5	-	ETIXX - QUICK STEP

Tulokset 

1.	146	Team TMo
2.	140	Jacq
3.	135	jussi kanerva
4.	135	YGoo
5.	131	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
6.	130	Kymis
7.	130	epuli
8.	130	Centerplace
9.	130	Team JTu
10.	125	Helmez
11.	120	Th90
12.	120	Googol
13.	100	herne
14.	78	J_K
15.	75	ManseMankeli
16.	71	Tenbosse
17.	70	Sergeant
18.	70	Verkku
19.	70	Hippo
20.	65	Imlar
21.	55	verano
22.	55	TetedeCourse
23.	50	maupa
24.	50	nustrom
25.	45	JandoA
26.	40	mjjk
27.	40	Andy & Fränk
28.	40	Team tiger
29.	35	outo_otus
30.	35	dreamer
31.	35	Cybbe
32.	35	Paolo
33.	32	M. Rontti
34.	30	PK30
35.	30	Salaliittoteoria
36.	30	Team Kossu
37.	30	Tuomo O joukkue
38.	26	Pei
39.	25	Team OK
40.	25	Team Frosty
41.	20	Je suis PANTANI
42.	15	pulmark

Tilanne 

1.	2868	Jacq
2.	2769	Team TMo
3.	2672	ManseMankeli
4.	2531	Sergeant
5.	2448	jussi kanerva
6.	2352	Hippo
7.	2323	Kymis
8.	2213	Team OK
9.	2152	maupa
10.	2135	verano
11.	2103	M. Rontti
12.	2075	outo_otus
13.	2070	Salaliittoteoria
14.	2025	Verkku
15.	2019	dreamer
16.	2013	PK30
17.	2010	Googol
18.	1989	Cybbe
19.	1938	pulmark
20.	1914	Th90
21.	1899	Imlar
22.	1850	epuli
23.	1848	Team Kossu
24.	1831	Centerplace
25.	1789	TetedeCourse
26.	1785	Tuomo O joukkue
27.	1702	mjjk
28.	1662	Team JTu
29.	1651	YGoo
30.	1614	Team tiger
31.	1554	herne
32.	1543	nustrom
33.	1496	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
34.	1494	JandoA
35.	1474	J_K
36.	1471	Andy & Fränk
37.	1379	Helmez
38.	1322	Pei
39.	1235	Paolo
40.	1104	Tenbosse
41.	994	Team Frosty
42.	869	Je suis PANTANI

----------


## Googol

*ALKUPERÄISTEN AJAJIEN BONUS*

1.	392	Jacq
2.	383	jussi kanerva
3.	379	Team TMo
4.	308	herne
5.	303	verano
6.	292	Th90
7.	289	TetedeCourse
8.	287	Verkku
9.	281	maupa
10.	267	Imlar
11.	260	Pei
12.	240	outo_otus
13.	239	dreamer
14.	238	Kymis
15.	236	Andy & Fränk
16.	217	Tenbosse
17.	213	M. Rontti
18.	212	Sergeant
19.	209	ManseMankeli
20.	196	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
21.	188	epuli
22.	183	JandoA
23.	132	Salaliittoteoria
24.	116	nustrom
25.	95	PK30
26.	95	pulmark
27.	94	J_K
28.	88	Cybbe
29.	70	Team Frosty
30.	67	Team tiger
31.	64	Centerplace
32.	60	Hippo
33.	60	Je suis PANTANI
34.	57	Googol
35.	57	YGoo
36.	48	Team Kossu
37.	45	mjjk
38.	38	Team OK
39.	38	Team JTu
40.	37	Helmez
41.	34	Tuomo O joukkue
42.	20	Paolo

Tilanne 

1.	3260	Jacq
2.	3148	Team TMo
3.	2881	ManseMankeli
4.	2831	jussi kanerva
5.	2743	Sergeant
6.	2561	Kymis
7.	2438	verano
8.	2433	maupa
9.	2412	Hippo
10.	2316	M. Rontti
11.	2315	outo_otus
12.	2312	Verkku
13.	2258	dreamer
14.	2251	Team OK
15.	2206	Th90
16.	2202	Salaliittoteoria
17.	2166	Imlar
18.	2108	PK30
19.	2078	TetedeCourse
20.	2077	Cybbe
21.	2067	Googol
22.	2038	epuli
23.	2033	pulmark
24.	1896	Team Kossu
25.	1895	Centerplace
26.	1862	herne
27.	1819	Tuomo O joukkue
28.	1747	mjjk
29.	1708	YGoo
30.	1707	Andy & Fränk
31.	1700	Team JTu
32.	1692	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
33.	1681	Team tiger
34.	1677	JandoA
35.	1659	nustrom
36.	1582	Pei
37.	1568	J_K
38.	1416	Helmez
39.	1321	Tenbosse
40.	1255	Paolo
41.	1064	Team Frosty
42.	929	Je suis PANTANI

*	JOUKKUEKILPAILU		*

1.	2	-	MOVISTAR TEAM
2.	1	-	TEAM SKY
3.	1	-	TINKOFF - SAXO

Tulokset 

1.	124	Andy & Fränk
2.	105	herne
3.	96	Team Kossu
4.	90	Team OK
5.	84	verano
6.	81	outo_otus
7.	74	YGoo
8.	72	Paolo
9.	71	Sergeant
10.	68	Verkku
11.	67	ManseMankeli
12.	67	Imlar
13.	67	TetedeCourse
14.	66	Team Frosty
15.	64	Je suis PANTANI
16.	63	Team TMo
17.	63	jussi kanerva
18.	63	Th90
19.	58	pulmark
20.	57	J_K
21.	53	Jacq
22.	53	JandoA
23.	50	Helmez
24.	49	nustrom
25.	48	Tuomo O joukkue
26.	47	Kymis
27.	46	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
28.	45	Cybbe
29.	44	mjjk
30.	42	Tenbosse
31.	41	M. Rontti
32.	37	Team JTu
33.	35	PK30
34.	33	Googol
35.	32	Centerplace
36.	28	Salaliittoteoria
37.	22	Hippo
38.	21	maupa
39.	21	dreamer
40.	21	epuli
41.	21	Team tiger
42.	21	Pei

Tilanne 

1.	3313	Jacq
2.	3211	Team TMo
3.	2948	ManseMankeli
4.	2894	jussi kanerva
5.	2814	Sergeant
6.	2608	Kymis
7.	2522	verano
8.	2454	maupa
9.	2434	Hippo
10.	2396	outo_otus
11.	2380	Verkku
12.	2357	M. Rontti
13.	2341	Team OK
14.	2279	dreamer
15.	2269	Th90
16.	2233	Imlar
17.	2230	Salaliittoteoria
18.	2145	TetedeCourse
19.	2143	PK30
20.	2122	Cybbe
21.	2100	Googol
22.	2091	pulmark
23.	2059	epuli
24.	1992	Team Kossu
25.	1967	herne
26.	1927	Centerplace
27.	1867	Tuomo O joukkue
28.	1831	Andy & Fränk
29.	1791	mjjk
30.	1782	YGoo
31.	1738	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
32.	1737	Team JTu
33.	1730	JandoA
34.	1708	nustrom
35.	1702	Team tiger
36.	1625	J_K
37.	1603	Pei
38.	1466	Helmez
39.	1363	Tenbosse
40.	1327	Paolo
41.	1130	Team Frosty
42.	993	Je suis PANTANI

----------


## Googol

*	NUORTEN KILPAILU		*

1.	5	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
2.	4	-	BARDET Romain
3.	3	-	BARGUIL Warren
4.	2	-	PINOT Thibaut
5.	1	-	JUNGELS Bob

Tulokset 

1.	168	TetedeCourse
2.	168	JandoA
3.	156	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
4.	138	verano
5.	133	pulmark
6.	112	nustrom
7.	105	Th90
8.	63	PK30
9.	63	Team JTu
10.	57	dreamer
11.	55	Googol
12.	55	mjjk
13.	55	Je suis PANTANI
14.	52	Imlar
15.	51	maupa
16.	51	Salaliittoteoria
17.	51	Helmez
18.	36	Hippo
19.	36	epuli
20.	36	Team Kossu
21.	30	Tuomo O joukkue
22.	21	Tenbosse
23.	15	Jacq
24.	15	ManseMankeli
25.	15	jussi kanerva
26.	15	Verkku
27.	15	Centerplace
28.	15	Paolo
29.	0	Team TMo
30.	0	Sergeant
31.	0	Kymis
32.	0	outo_otus
33.	0	M. Rontti
34.	0	Team OK
35.	0	Cybbe
36.	0	herne
37.	0	Andy & Fränk
38.	0	YGoo
39.	0	Team tiger
40.	0	J_K
41.	0	Pei
42.	0	Team Frosty

Tilanne 

1.	3328	Jacq
2.	3211	Team TMo
3.	2963	ManseMankeli
4.	2909	jussi kanerva
5.	2814	Sergeant
6.	2660	verano
7.	2608	Kymis
8.	2505	maupa
9.	2470	Hippo
10.	2396	outo_otus
11.	2395	Verkku
12.	2374	Th90
13.	2357	M. Rontti
14.	2341	Team OK
15.	2336	dreamer
16.	2313	TetedeCourse
17.	2285	Imlar
18.	2281	Salaliittoteoria
19.	2224	pulmark
20.	2206	PK30
21.	2155	Googol
22.	2122	Cybbe
23.	2095	epuli
24.	2028	Team Kossu
25.	1967	herne
26.	1942	Centerplace
27.	1898	JandoA
28.	1897	Tuomo O joukkue
29.	1894	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
30.	1846	mjjk
31.	1831	Andy & Fränk
32.	1820	nustrom
33.	1800	Team JTu
34.	1782	YGoo
35.	1702	Team tiger
36.	1625	J_K
37.	1603	Pei
38.	1517	Helmez
39.	1384	Tenbosse
40.	1342	Paolo
41.	1130	Team Frosty
42.	1048	Je suis PANTANI

*	MÄKIKILPAILU		*

1.	10	-	FROOME Christopher
2.	7	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
3.	5	-	BARDET Romain
4.	3	-	PINOT Thibaut
5.	3	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
6.	2	-	ROLLAND Pierre
7.	2	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
8.	1	-	FUGLSANG Jakob
9.	1	-	PORTE Richie
10.	1	-	PAUWELS Serge

keltainen paita:	25	-	FROOME Christopher
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	BARDET Romain
valkoinen paita:	15	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	ASTANA PRO TEAM
paras joukkue:	5	-	ETIXX - QUICK STEP

Tulokset 

1.	261	mjjk
2.	257	JandoA
3.	252	outo_otus
4.	233	Salaliittoteoria
5.	222	M. Rontti
6.	222	epuli
7.	220	Team TMo
8.	213	Team OK
9.	210	Jacq
10.	210	ManseMankeli
11.	210	jussi kanerva
12.	210	dreamer
13.	192	Helmez
14.	191	Kymis
15.	189	Th90
16.	159	Sergeant
17.	158	PK30
18.	148	Team Kossu
19.	147	verano
20.	147	TetedeCourse
21.	147	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
22.	146	Team Frosty
23.	144	Tuomo O joukkue
24.	143	pulmark
25.	140	Cybbe
26.	125	Centerplace
27.	121	Team JTu
28.	121	Paolo
29.	119	YGoo
30.	119	Je suis PANTANI
31.	105	Pei
32.	100	Hippo
33.	98	nustrom
34.	77	Googol
35.	73	Imlar
36.	63	herne
37.	51	maupa
38.	50	Verkku
39.	42	Team tiger
40.	20	Andy & Fränk
41.	0	J_K
42.	0	Tenbosse

Tilanne 

1.	3538	Jacq
2.	3431	Team TMo
3.	3173	ManseMankeli
4.	3119	jussi kanerva
5.	2973	Sergeant
6.	2807	verano
7.	2799	Kymis
8.	2648	outo_otus
9.	2579	M. Rontti
10.	2570	Hippo
11.	2563	Th90
12.	2556	maupa
13.	2554	Team OK
14.	2546	dreamer
15.	2514	Salaliittoteoria
16.	2460	TetedeCourse
17.	2445	Verkku
18.	2367	pulmark
19.	2364	PK30
20.	2358	Imlar
21.	2317	epuli
22.	2262	Cybbe
23.	2232	Googol
24.	2176	Team Kossu
25.	2155	JandoA
26.	2107	mjjk
27.	2067	Centerplace
28.	2041	Tuomo O joukkue
29.	2041	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
30.	2030	herne
31.	1921	Team JTu
32.	1918	nustrom
33.	1901	YGoo
34.	1851	Andy & Fränk
35.	1744	Team tiger
36.	1709	Helmez
37.	1708	Pei
38.	1625	J_K
39.	1463	Paolo
40.	1384	Tenbosse
41.	1276	Team Frosty
42.	1167	Je suis PANTANI

----------


## Googol

*	PISTEKILPAILU		*

1.	10	-	SAGAN Peter
2.	7	-	GREIPEL André
3.	5	-	DEGENKOLB John
4.	3	-	CAVENDISH Mark
5.	3	-	COQUARD Bryan
6.	2	-	FROOME Christopher
7.	2	-	PINOT Thibaut
8.	1	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
9.	1	-	DE GENDT Thomas
10.	1	-	KRISTOFF Alexander

Tulokset 

1.	294	Team TMo
2.	255	Jacq
3.	255	jussi kanerva
4.	240	Sergeant
5.	231	Imlar
6.	222	ManseMankeli
7.	220	Verkku
8.	220	Andy & Fränk
9.	210	verano
10.	210	maupa
11.	210	TetedeCourse
12.	183	Kymis
13.	161	epuli
14.	148	YGoo
15.	147	Th90
16.	147	herne
17.	141	Team JTu
18.	140	Hippo
19.	133	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
20.	126	Googol
21.	126	Tenbosse
22.	105	Pei
23.	73	Helmez
24.	63	outo_otus
25.	50	Centerplace
26.	47	Team OK
27.	42	M. Rontti
28.	42	dreamer
29.	36	mjjk
30.	36	Tuomo O joukkue
31.	34	Salaliittoteoria
32.	32	Team Kossu
33.	28	PK30
34.	28	Cybbe
35.	22	JandoA
36.	22	Paolo
37.	21	Je suis PANTANI
38.	20	J_K
39.	20	Team Frosty
40.	12	pulmark
41.	0	nustrom
42.	0	Team tiger

Tilanne 

1.	3793	Jacq
2.	3725	Team TMo
3.	3395	ManseMankeli
4.	3374	jussi kanerva
5.	3213	Sergeant
6.	3017	verano
7.	2982	Kymis
8.	2766	maupa
9.	2711	outo_otus
10.	2710	Hippo
11.	2710	Th90
12.	2670	TetedeCourse
13.	2665	Verkku
14.	2621	M. Rontti
15.	2601	Team OK
16.	2589	Imlar
17.	2588	dreamer
18.	2548	Salaliittoteoria
19.	2478	epuli
20.	2392	PK30
21.	2379	pulmark
22.	2358	Googol
23.	2290	Cybbe
24.	2208	Team Kossu
25.	2177	JandoA
26.	2177	herne
27.	2174	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
28.	2143	mjjk
29.	2117	Centerplace
30.	2077	Tuomo O joukkue
31.	2071	Andy & Fränk
32.	2062	Team JTu
33.	2049	YGoo
34.	1918	nustrom
35.	1813	Pei
36.	1782	Helmez
37.	1744	Team tiger
38.	1645	J_K
39.	1510	Tenbosse
40.	1485	Paolo
41.	1296	Team Frosty
42.	1188	Je suis PANTANI

*	KOKONAISKILPAILU		*

1.	25	-	FROOME Christopher
2.	20	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
3.	18	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
4.	16	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
5.	15	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
6.	14	-	GESINK Robert
7.	13	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
8.	12	-	FRANK Mathias
9.	11	-	BARDET Romain
10.	10	-	ROLLAND Pierre
11.	7	-	TALANSKY Andrew
12.	7	-	SANCHEZ GONZALEZ Samuel
13.	6	-	PAUWELS Serge
14.	6	-	BARGUIL Warren
15.	5	-	THOMAS Geraint
16.	3	-	PINOT Thibaut
17.	2	-	KREUZIGER Roman
18.	2	-	CHEREL Mickaël
19.	1	-	PANTANO GOMEZ Jarlinson
20.	1	-	BAKELANTS Jan

Tulokset 

1.	1175	PK30
2.	1101	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
3.	1066	Helmez
4.	1008	outo_otus
5.	975	JandoA
6.	932	epuli
7.	926	jussi kanerva
8.	904	pulmark
9.	903	Th90
10.	872	TetedeCourse
11.	870	verano
12.	868	mjjk
13.	862	Team OK
14.	837	Centerplace
15.	801	Salaliittoteoria
16.	787	nustrom
17.	778	Jacq
18.	776	Tuomo O joukkue
19.	750	Team TMo
20.	681	Team Kossu
21.	654	Cybbe
22.	650	Team Frosty
23.	639	dreamer
24.	606	Verkku
25.	605	ManseMankeli
26.	598	Je suis PANTANI
27.	575	M. Rontti
28.	570	Imlar
29.	546	Team JTu
30.	540	Kymis
31.	529	maupa
32.	525	Pei
33.	445	Sergeant
34.	420	Tenbosse
35.	415	Googol
36.	380	YGoo
37.	375	J_K
38.	360	Andy & Fränk
39.	360	Paolo
40.	322	Hippo
41.	315	herne
42.	315	Team tiger

Lopputulokset 

1.	4571	Jacq
2.	4475	Team TMo
3.	4300	jussi kanerva
4.	4000	ManseMankeli
5.	3887	verano
6.	3719	outo_otus
7.	3658	Sergeant
8.	3613	Th90
9.	3567	PK30
10.	3542	TetedeCourse
11.	3522	Kymis
12.	3463	Team OK
13.	3410	epuli
14.	3349	Salaliittoteoria
15.	3295	maupa
16.	3283	pulmark
17.	3275	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
18.	3271	Verkku
19.	3227	dreamer
20.	3196	M. Rontti
21.	3159	Imlar
22.	3152	JandoA
23.	3032	Hippo
24.	3011	mjjk
25.	2954	Centerplace
26.	2944	Cybbe
27.	2889	Team Kossu
28.	2853	Tuomo O joukkue
29.	2848	Helmez
30.	2773	Googol
31.	2705	nustrom
32.	2608	Team JTu
33.	2492	herne
34.	2431	Andy & Fränk
35.	2429	YGoo
36.	2338	Pei
37.	2059	Team tiger
38.	2020	J_K
39.	1946	Team Frosty
40.	1930	Tenbosse
41.	1845	Paolo
42.	1786	Je suis PANTANI

----------


## Googol

Olihan surkea kisa minulta. Kiitokset kaikille osallistujille ja Vueltassa taas uudestaan. Paras joukkue ilman vaihtoja oli

GESINK Robert	500
VAN AVERMAET Greg	500
FRANK Mathias	500
PAUWELS Serge	500
BARGUIL Warren	500
SANCHEZ GONZALEZ Samuel	500
ROLLAND Pierre	1 000
FROOME Christopher	3 000
GREIPEL André	1 500
BARDET Romain	1 500

5513 pisteellä.

----------


## jussi kanerva

iso kiitos googolille pelistä

----------


## Th90

Oho, loppukirillä joukkueeni nousi vielä monta sijaa.
Hauska kisa oli.

----------


## Jacq

Kylläpäs meni touri yli odotusten  :Hymy:  kiitoksia Googolille ja muille osallistujulle ja Vueltassa jatketaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Pesonito

Kiitokset pelistä. Itsellä meni tämä kisa huoltoauton peilissä roikkumiseen. Vueltaa odotellessa.

----------


## dreamer

Kiitokset pelistä! Kisa ei olisi voinut paremmin alkaa, mutta sitten meni hieman pasmat sekaisin. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tuomo O

Kiitos jälleen pelistä! Lisää Tourin jännitystä sopivasti.

----------

